# Sunday Bible Studies - Here!



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 28, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 John 5 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What are two byproducts of loving God?  (Hint #1: Verse 1. Hint #2: Verse 3).  Have you seen these byproducts in your walk?
2. What is a byproduct of loving God's children? (Hint: Verse 2.)  
3. Which commandments would we keep as a result of loving God?  Which we would keep as a result of loving His children?  (Refer to Exodus 20 for the 10 Commandments.)  As a result, why do you think Jesus said what He said in Matthew 22:37-40.
4. How can we defeat evil / overcome the world? (Hint: Verses 4-5.)
5. What three witnesses do we have that Jesus is God's Son?  (Hint: Verses 6-8.)  Explain.
6. Meditate on Verses 9-10.  Has there been a time when you've taken "human" testimony over God's Word?  What are these verses indirectly reminding us about God's Word?
7. What promise are we given in Verse 11-12?  What are the conditions?
8. What confidence are we given in Verses 14-15?  What are the conditions?
9. Meditate on Verse 18.  Are we to continue practicing in sin? 
10. What advice are we being given in Verse 21?  In this world, what things might take that place (in NLT) or become idols (in NKJV and NIV)?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​


----------



## kila82 (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:
			
		

> kila82, GoddessMaker, and I did a mini one today.  If you want to join next Sunday, feel free.  Let's do it in this thread.  We'll read a chapter or so and discuss verse(s) by verse(s).
> 
> Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time.



YAAAAAAY!!! *does the robot*

Lolol I'm sorry I'm so silly! But I am excited


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 4, 2012)

kila82 said:
			
		

> YAAAAAAY!!! *does the robot*
> 
> Lolol I'm sorry I'm so silly! But I am excited



  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 4, 2012)

Double post...


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm new but I'm joining!


----------



## kila82 (Mar 4, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> I'm new but I'm joining!



Heyyyyy cutiepiesensei!!! Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 4, 2012)

I wanna join too!  My family life doesn't allow me to get out to my church for physical Bible study, but He said where two or three are gathered...


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 5, 2012)

I have arrived. Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

What did yall study on? Yall wanna share ?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 5, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> What did yall study on? Yall wanna share ?



Hey Alicialynn86!  We talked about *Psalm 42*.  We looked at verses 1-5 and then 6-11:

Here is some of what we discussed:



> This Psalm was written by the descendants of Korah (a Levite who led a rebellion against Moses). These descendants remained faithful to God and served in the Temple as musicians and assistants.
> 
> _*Verses 1-5:*  Desperation, discouragement, hurting, tears, ... are all part of these verses 1-5. Separation from the Lord. Wanting, seeking the Lord.  This person was very discouraged. He was exiled to a place far from Jerusalem and unable to worship at the Temple. He felt separated from God. He is desperately seeking after God._
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to think about it hard but I'm down.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds goooodd!!! 




loolalooh said:


> Hey @Alicialynn86! We talked about *Psalm 42*. We looked at verses 1-5 and then 6-11:
> 
> Here is some of what we discussed:


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi! I am a new subscriber.  I would like to join too.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 5, 2012)

________________________________________________________________


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I want in.....


----------



## proudofmynaps (Mar 8, 2012)

I want in.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 10, 2012)

*SUNDAY MARCH 11, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 Corinthians 12 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​*


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok I am here, lemme go ahead and read the topic at hand....


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm here. I reading too.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Im here too! I hope yall don't mind I just sorta invited myself!

Ok so 1 Corinthians 12 we learn that spiritual gifts are given to God's people by the Holy Spirit for "the common good". Verse says the gifts are given according to God's sovereign will "as he determines" 

I think this is yet another sign to me from God. I have been a praying fanatic since I started my christian experience. Most of the time I am the last to leave the alter and I forgot to pray for myself!  

I was talking to a friend of mind the other day about the bible and trying to learn better ways to study and how I am trying to find what God called me to do. He said to me "Have you ever heard of an Intercessor?" When I told him I didn't he began to explain that it is a person that prays to God on behalf of others. But they what really convinced me is when he tied it to my career goals (I want to go into advocacy.)

How does one *KNOW* what God is calling them to do?


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess what are just saying how we interpet Chapter 12 correct?

Well I got this outta the message....The church body is like the human body. We all need each other to function to the best of out abilities because we all have different gifts. We all have a purpose in life just like we do in the body of Christ. No one has your exact mix of spirtual gifts, personality, backgrowund, and talents. Dont be prideful of your gift and jealous of others because it was given by God. Whoever you are you are cricial and essential to the body of Christ. I thank God for making me a one of a kind person, and able to depend on others where I am not strong at. If you are unsure of your gift ask Him to show you.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, we cannot be jealous of the gifts of others. We usually spend so much time concerned with them that we aren't nurturing the gift(s) given to us. And we are given gifts.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

After reading this chapter, I think my prayers for this week will be to ask God to reveal my gift(s) to me. I also would like to be able to use them for his glory.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> Yes, we cannot be jealous of the gifts of others. *We usually spend so much time concerned with them that we aren't nurturing the gift(s) given to us.* And we are given gifts.


 
I AGREE!!!!!!
We work as a *whole* so we are all special and others dont see that.
The stronger one in Christ are used to encourage and make the weaker ones stronger. We all CANT do the same thing. And we as ppl shouldnt just hide our abilities we should fine ways to use them according to the Word because we were given them for a purpose. And as you grow with Christ you may be given more abilities so that you can help others in different ways.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes,  I think it goes back to hiding your talent in the ground. If you don't use it, he may take it away and give it to another. So we have to discover our gift and use it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL where is everyone at?


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

I attended a worshop on spiritual gifts 2 weeks ago and took a quiz to discover my gifts.  My prayer is for the Holy Spirit to teach and guide me in using my gifts to do His will.  I wonder if I've been influenced by the training in my secular career.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> LOL where is everyone at?



I don't know. I've been looking forward to this all weekend!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> Yes, we cannot be jealous of the gifts of others. We usually spend so much time concerned with them that we aren't nurturing the gift(s) given to us. And we are given gifts.



I have always always always want to be in the choir. But I cant hold a note to save my life. But I have danced since I was a little girl and I decided to use my gift of dance to praise the lord and have the beautiful choir be a complete to me


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> Yes, I think it goes back to hiding your talent in the ground. If you don't use it, he may take it away and give it to another. So we have to discover our gift and use it.


 
Yea use them in the correct way or lose them.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a friend who would love to sing in the choir, but she said if she could sing, she has no doubt that she would get the big head. She said God knows what gift to give each of us.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> I attended a worshop on spiritual gifts 2 weeks ago and took a quiz to discover my gifts. My prayer is for the Holy Spirit to teach and guide me in using my gifts to do His will. I wonder if I've been influenced by the training in my secular career.


 
What is your gift, if you dont mind me asking?



MrsIQ said:


> I don't know. I've been looking forward to this all weekend!


 
Me too LOL


----------



## kila82 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi ladies! I will have to post later I HAVE to finish this paper I am so behind in my school work!! Be back later! Can't wait to read everyone's thoughts


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

Exhortation is one.  It seems to fit. For me, this topic is fascinating because I wasn't taught this at my old church.  The church I'm currently attending encourages us to develop our gifts.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

Its becoming popular to be Christians w/o a church, but I feel like if your not IN the body, you are NOT fully in CHRIST. How do you ladies feel about that?


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

My thoughts:  

All believing Christians have a unique role to play in the Church. As others said and the chapter states. Every member is given different gifts by the Holy Spirit for the benefit of the entire church body that can be used in the various ministries of the church. No one gift is more important than the other. All are needed. 

12 For as the body is one and has many members, but all the members of that one body, being many are one body, so also is Christ. 13 For by one Spirit we were all baptized into one body-whether Jews or Greeks, whether slaves or free-and have all been made to drink into one Spirit. 14 For in fact the body is not one member but many. 


I think this is dealing with unity in the church. Within our individual congregations and the church body as a whole. We should not be divided based on superficial things such as nationality, position in life etc. We are all one in Christ. I would even say this would apply to the different Christian denominations. We need to focuss on the essentials of our faith and stop arguing about things that really aren't important for our salvation. Every denomination has something to offer the body has a whole.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

Christians need to fellowship with other Christians. I didn't attend church for about a year but my parents and several coworkers encouraged me to find a church home.   I read the bible on my own, but it's not the same.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its becoming popular to be Christians w/o a church, but I feel like if your not IN the body, you are NOT fully in CHRIST. How do you ladies feel about that?



I use to be like that. I was really lazy (just being honest) to get up and go to church and if I did I was go ONLY on Sunday and I never attended church events. Fast forward JUST 3 Months. I have only missed ONE Sunday. I attend Sunday School and Bible Study (my schedule is open. I am single with no children.) I love my church and I am so happy that I found a home. I dont/didnt have the foundation to develop a relationship with Christ without a church. I didnt even own a bible But the more I learn I find myself wanting and yearning for more. 

I am confident that one day if I choose to do work over seas my foundation in Christ is strong enough for me to not *HAVE* to go to church and maybe minister to others.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> Christians need to fellowship with other Christians. I didn't attend church for about a year but my parents and several coworkers encouraged me to find a church home. I read the bible on my own, but it's not the same.


 
My point exactly, it makes learning better.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

smwrigh3 said:


> I use to be like that. I was really lazy (just being honest) to get up and go to church and if I did I was go ONLY on Sunday and I never attended church events. Fast forward JUST 3 Months. *I have only missed ONE Sunday*. I attend Sunday School and *Bible Study (my schedule is open. I am single with no children.) *I love my church and I am so happy that I found a home. I dont/didnt have the foundation to develop a relationship with Christ without a church. I didnt even own a bible *But the more I learn I find myself wanting and yearning for more. *
> 
> I am confident that one day if I choose to do work over seas my foundation in Christ is strong enough for me to not *HAVE* to go to church and maybe minister to others.


 
This is how I feel....I started to get right at the beginning of this year to be exact the 1st Sunday I started going. I want to be better so I just tried and things started flowing. I had no knowledge of the Bible but I an learning. I attend Bible Study on Tuesday and Church on Sundays and I actually want another day.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder how many of the Christians who prefer not to attend church made that choice because of spiritual abuse.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Its becoming popular to be Christians w/o a church, but I feel like if your not IN the body, you are NOT fully in CHRIST. How do you ladies feel about that?



I don't agree. 

I do agree that you need fellowship and to be doing your part in the body, but it just depends on what you're called to. 

I don't think you should be complacent, never intending to do your part, but you can be fully in Christ in the in-between and sometimes your part is not in a building. No where does it specify a church building. There are a lot of people in A church, but not in THE church. THE church being the "one Spirit" Paul talks about here. 

There are Christians living so fully alive in Christ on the mission fields of far off places where there are hardly any other Christians, except maybe their mission partners; they can't make it to a church building, but yes they are most certainly a part of the body.

I don't think Paul is talking about a church building, ever, actually. 

He does say not to neglect to meet together (in Hebrews), but Paul wasn't with them when he wrote that (obviously). There are times when we are called to be someplace where that isn't possible. That doesn't mean we're not fully in Christ.

Yeah where there are a group of real Christ-filled Christians they should not neglect to meet together, to build each other up FOR the work Christ has for us (not just to play games *ahem*), and I think it's our responsibility to seek out that group. 

I have to say that I think God is pouring out His Spirit in ways beyond our understanding that transcend church buildings, that will reach the truly lost of the far corners of the earth, whom may never step foot in a church. 

I think submitting to His Spirit and the call He has on our lives, which will serve the body in whatever unique way He's designed us for, is what this is really about. The MSG translation says: "You can easily enough see how this kind of thing works by looking no further than your own body. Your body has many parts-limbs, organs, cells-but no matter how many parts you can name, you're still one body. It's exactly the same with Christ.".

There are SO many different body parts, some that we can't even name because we can't see them! But it's still a part of Christ's body. I've seen people working for Christ in ways that a lot of people in traditional churches wouldn't understand or see, but yet they are so essential to Christ's work.

We have to reach outside of ourselves and stop worrying about if our part seems big enough, or if it fits in a certain box, or if people will recognize it. 
If you're an organ they might not, because we don't see organs, yet without them we're dead. 

The Pharisees didn't recognize Christ because he didn't fit in at church, but umm, He IS the body. Which is why His Word describes them as blind. They couldn't even see the body they were working so self-righteously to fit into, so much so that they completely missed it. 

This doesn't negate the church buildings at all, I just think we have to not be boxed into a PLACE so much that we forget the Spirit. Because if you are filled with the Spirit you may need to step away from the church for a while to follow Him. We can't all be an eye; we can't all be ushers safe inside the church building, some of us are called away from the building, but not away from the body. It's the Spirit that makes us all apart of the one body - the real church.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 11, 2012)

smwrigh3 said:
			
		

> I use to be like that. I was really lazy (just being honest) to get up and go to church and if I did I was go ONLY on Sunday and I never attended church events. Fast forward JUST 3 Months. I have only missed ONE Sunday. I attend Sunday School and Bible Study (my schedule is open. I am single with no children.) I love my church and I am so happy that I found a home. I dont/didnt have the foundation to develop a relationship with Christ without a church. I didnt even own a bible But the more I learn I find myself wanting and yearning for more.
> 
> I am confident that one day if I choose to do work over seas my foundation in Christ is strong enough for me to not HAVE to go to church and maybe minister to others.



This is what I mean. We do need to meet with other Christians to build each other up so that we can do the work we're called for. 

*Just I case my other post sounded like I was negating church, cause I wasn't. I was just saying that Paul was talking about being called to different things and it's not always going to allow us to be in a building. So when we can, we need to take advantage of meeting with real Christians and not wasting time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 11, 2012)

It's funny this is the bible study scripture base. I read this Friday. I often times wanted to have a real amazing gift that could make me profitable in so many ways. It wasn't until recent that I am allowing myself to accept the gifts I was granted. We all should take inventory of our gifts as I do believe they change as we grow.

This scripture in my vantage points really pushes the mantra that we are a unified front. However in this day and age that has been lost. We won't help one another unless we are getting paid for it. Also at times our gifts don't have as much esteem as others however we must take heart that if God gave it to us then it's a worthy gift if we use it right and have the right mental path for it.

I don't necessarily agree that one must be in a brick and mortar building to fellowship. I do that often here just fine. I have been more challenged here than in any church. There is only one church I would like to attend but they are in MD and I'm in the jacked up state of Tx...one day until then online will be my way of learning,growing and flowing..


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> I wonder how many of the Christians who prefer not to attend church made that choice because of spiritual abuse.


 
HWAY

I was one of those Christians that almost gave up on church due to spiritual abuse. Thank God that he really does have pastors after His heart. The ministry I attend now is healthy and the leaders love God and the people. I am thankful


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> I wonder how many of the Christians who prefer not to attend church made that choice because of *spiritual abuse*.


 
Whatdo you mean?



DaiseeDay said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> I do agree that you need fellowship and to be doing your part in the body, but it just depends on what you're called to.
> 
> ...


 
When I said the first bolded I wasnt referring to the content of tonight I was just think in general. Okay but what aboutt having a foundation? We work stronger as a team and so if you have no home how do you work? I am thinking more onn terms of ppl  not attending church at all butt call themselves Christians

I am not disagreeing I am seeing how ppl look at the subject


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

We all know that even in God's house there are people who feel the need to make you look less than in order to feel better about themselves.

I thank God that either he's protected me from these people or I'm so oblivious to people's antics that I've missed it. 

For those who haven't, still know that He's on his throne and see all. Those people usually spend so much time playing saved and are usually the most active in the church, we think that all saved folk must be like them on some level.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover I will say from my own definition of spiritual abuse some will be so negative in the church. They are mean spirited and belittling. Some will try and use the word against you. I say so much turbulence in the church that it's abuse. The gossiping,the fables,the snobbery,the elitist,the class-ism,the sexism in the church all in my def fall under abuse and another key is judgmental blaspheme. I haven't been in church in over 6 months. I may not return until I get to the church in MD or somthing like it. I don't want to be preached at I want to be taught and encouraged and groomed..


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

One's foundation must be Jesus. The foundation of the church as a body of believers must be Jesus Christ, not one person or a group making decisions for other.I wish someone had asked the questions list in this link: http://www.churchabuse.com/survey.asp.  When I finally broke free, I was scared to attend another congregation.  I trusted the bible, but had loads of questions.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> This is what I mean. We do need to meet with other Christians to build each other up so that we can do the work we're called for.
> 
> *Just I case my other post sounded like I was negating church, cause I wasn't. I was just saying that Paul was talking about being called to different things and it's not always going to allow us to be in a building. So when we can,* we need to take advantage of meeting with real Christians and not wasting time*.


 
This I absolutely agree with.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

It's really important to pray and search for a pastor whose teachings are bible based.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> It's funny this is the bible study scripture base. I read this Friday. I often times wanted to have a real amazing gift that could make me profitable in so many ways. It wasn't until recent that I am allowing myself to accept the gifts I was granted. We all should take inventory of our gifts as I do believe they change as we grow.
> 
> This scripture in my vantage points really pushes the mantra that we are a unified front. However in this day and age that has been lost. We won't help one another unless we are getting paid for it. Also at times our gifts don't have as much esteem as others however we must take heart that if God gave it to us then it's a worthy gift if we use it right and have the right mental path for it.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree that one must be in a brick and mortar building to fellowship. I do that often here just fine. I have been more challenged here than in any church. There is only one church I would like to attend but they are in MD and *I'm in the jacked up state of Tx*...one day until then online will be my way of learning,growing and flowing..


 
LOL, watch out now.



GoddessMaker said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I will say from my own definition of spiritual abuse some will be so negative in the church. They are mean spirited and belittling. Some will try and use the word against you. I say so much turbulence in the church that it's abuse. The gossiping,the fables,the snobbery,the elitist,the class-ism,the sexism in the church all in my def fall under abuse and another key is judgmental blaspheme. I haven't been in church in over 6 months. I may not return until I get to the church in MD or somthing like it.* I don't want to be preached at I want to be taught and encouraged and groomed*..


 
This is what I look for....


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:
			
		

> It's really important to pray and search for a pastor whose teachings are bible based.



THis is what lead me back to the church I grew up in. My pastor is teaching us how to live in the world according to the BIble.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I should have some Application Bibles coming in soon in the mail so next week should be better for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> THis is what lead me back to the church I grew up in. My pastor is teaching us *how to live in the world according to the BIble*.


 
The churches I attend....a go to a certain one for Bible Study (bc it is close to school which is where I am at on school day) and a different one for my Sunday sermon.....do this as well. I like when things are applied to today life.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Whatdo you mean?
> 
> When I said the first bolded I wasnt referring to the content of tonight I was just think in general. Okay but what aboutt having a foundation? We work stronger as a team and so if you have no home how do you work? I am thinking more onn terms of ppl  not attending church at all butt call themselves Christians
> 
> I am not disagreeing I am seeing how ppl look at the subject



Foundation comes from the Bible, and I think you can find great fellowship even if it's not exactly a church building. Like Biblical small groups. 

I do think there are def. real Christians who don't go to a building. Strong Christians? Maybe not because it's hard to be strengthened without good fellowship which is more likely to be found in a good church, but that doesn't mean they're not Christians. But people who say they are Christians who don't read the Bible is a whole different story. 

I also think what you said ties into tonight's study since I used mission workers as an example of real Christians who may not go to church. And that ties into what Paul is saying about all of us having different parts of the body, which is Spirit. Im emphasizing Spirit, because some people can be too caught up in a church building, which I think is opposite of what Paul is encouraging.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

It is very important to be in a church where the leaders don't it lord it over the congregation  members, but encourage spiritual growth while teaching the word. 

I'm learning more about stewardship and gifts of service and mercy. This understanding is making me a better and more giving person.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Foundation comes from the Bible, and *I think you can find great fellowship even if it's not exactly a church building. Like Biblical small groups. *
> 
> I do think there are def. real Christians who don't go to a building. Strong Christians? Maybe not because it's hard to be strengthened without good fellowship which is more likely to be found in a good church, but that doesn't mean they're not Christians.* But people who say they are Christians who don't read the Bible is a whole different story. *
> 
> I also think what you said ties into tonight's study since I used mission workers as an example of real Christians who may not go to church. And that ties into what Paul is saying about all of us having different parts of the body, which is Spirit. Im emphasizing Spirit, because some people can be too caught up in a church building, which I think is opposite of what Paul is encouraging.


 
I wish I could find a good fellowship group locally for me . I am still a baby when it comes to all of this and would like help and guidance.

Your second bold is what I was referring to LOL, those ppl . Like having someone say that they are a Christ but doesnt know jack about the Bible, I am saying that to say this.....I have been there and didnt realize how bad off I was without a home (foundation- church, to each its own). Its so many ppl that I know walking around saying they are Christians but dont live as them and doing unChrist like things.


Its becoming popular to be Christians w/o a church, but I feel like if your not IN the body (not living by the Word), you are NOT fully in CHRIST.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Your second bold is what I was referring to LOL, those ppl . Like having someone say that they are a Christ but doesnt know jack about the Bible, I am saying that to say this.....I have been there and didnt realize how bad off I was without a home (foundation- church, to each its own). Its so many ppl that I know walking around saying they are Christians but dont live as them and doing unChrist like things.
> 
> 
> (not living by the Word), you are NOT fully in CHRIST.



I try not to be judgmental, but I'm amazed at the number of people who are cultural Christians; whose theology seems to be a mix of different faiths.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> LOL, watch out now.
> 
> 
> I am born and raised in Texas so I can say I don't like this place with honesty.
> ...




I have encounted some christians like my friend who I feel at a point is like brainwashed. She is like a assistant to the pastor and the co-pastor/wife. I think its like crazy that even though they are struggling mad crazy she would buy things like certain waters and such for the pastor using her food stamps. I know they say you are to help with the church and its a small church,but I feel like when she is struggling the church is no where to be found. I may be wrong but just something in my spirit didn't click. 

We as believes must not sit in the pews each week and just accept what the pastor says. He or she is a human thus have error. We must dig in the word for ourselves and it will then truly grow us.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

That's right. We have to read for ourselves. That's how cults start. People listen to others and take their word as gospel instead of going home and studying the word. 

That's also how we feed ourselves during the week when we are away from the body. We need to constantly be in the word.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

Is this a small church? Does the pastor have a secular job?  I believe in stewardship but struggle with how some Christians give without question....

We as Christians must study and know the bible for ourselves.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> I try not to be judgmental, but I'm amazed at the number of people who are *cultural Christians; whose theology seems to be a mix of different faiths*.


 
They are living in the WORLD and putting those outside things into their faith to make it okay to do certains things.



GoddessMaker said:


> I have encounted some christians like my friend who I feel at a point is like brainwashed. She is like a assistant to the pastor and the co-pastor/wife. I think its like crazy that even though they are struggling mad crazy she would buy things like certain waters and such for the pastor using her food stamps. I know they say you are to help with the church and its a small church,but I feel like when she is struggling the church is no where to be found. I may be wrong but just something in my spirit didn't click.
> 
> *We as believes must not sit in the pews each week and just accept what the pastor says. He or she is a human thus have error. We must dig in the word for ourselves and it will then truly grow us*.


 
Yea I am that person that is like "show me that in the Bible".


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> That's right. We have to read for ourselves. That's how cults start. People listen to others and take their word as gospel instead of going home and studying the word.
> 
> *That's also how we feed ourselves during the week when we are away from the body. We need to constantly be in the word*.


Becoming close to Him and killing the flesh daily so that it doesnt over rule.



HWAY said:


> Is this a small church? Does the pastor have a secular job? I believe in stewardship but struggle with how some Christians give without question....
> 
> *We as Christians must study and know the bible for ourselves*.


Otherwise we dont REALLY knows whats going on, just sitting there looking crazy.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Becoming close to Him and killing the flesh daily so that it doesnt over rule.
> .



Girl, you are speaking into me. I needed that word. My flesh has been trying to jump stupid lately!   I know I have to spend more time in the Bible. No More Excuses!  

Imma go read now!  Evening ladies and I hope to see y'all here next week!


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

That flesh is always trying to act crazy.  I know I must study and pray before work each morning. I must pray for patience and and wisdom because otherwise I get tested every day. 

It's the same for all of us. We live in the world so to stay strong, we must study and pray.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 11, 2012)

HWAY said:


> Is this a small church? Does the pastor have a secular job?  I believe in stewardship but struggle with how some Christians give without question....
> 
> We as Christians must study and know the bible for ourselves.




I'm not sure if he works outside of the church or not. I mean its one of those churches no offense to anyone where they lay hands and people fall out and stuff. I have been to a few of their major conferences and people are being like doped for money. If you want a blessing it will be on this time and date but you have to give 1010 right now in order to receive that blessing etc. I was soo hot about one of the major speakers that was at both. I thought she was on point but I think her anointing has been taken bc she is more about the money and smoke and mirrors than the word. I mean to not use the bible at all as a prophetess..makes me give the major side eye..but maybe I'm out of order.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> Girl, you are speaking into me. I needed that word. My flesh has been trying to jump stupid lately! I know I have to spend more time in the Bible. No More Excuses!
> 
> Imma go read now! Evening ladies and I hope to see y'all here next week!


 
MrsIQ 
Are you going to be freestyle reading or what? I listened to a session once on thegonow.com and it was pretty cool. Give it a look sometimes.


----------



## HWAY (Mar 11, 2012)

GoddessMaker, listen to your inner voice.  If something bothers your spirit, there is good reason.


----------



## proudofmynaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, I'm late. I had a lot of homework to do.

From my understanding from reading 1 Corinthians 12 is that 

1. we all have a gift and that gift should be shared  and used to build up Christ's body, the church. 

2. Ones gift is no superior than the other.

3. Only the Spirit distributes these gifts.

4. There are many different church which different background but the overall theme is God

5. There are many parts in appointed in the church but one can't take on all the roles so that why each person gift is important in building the church (body).

Feel free to add.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 17, 2012)

loolalooh,

Can we get the book, chapter and verse for this week?

Thanks!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 17, 2012)

*MARCH 11 WRAP-UP:*

Here are some (not all) of the Spiritual Gifts:

*Romans 12* - Prophecy, Service, Teaching, Encouragement, Giving, Leadership, and Mercy
*1 Corinthians 12* - Message of Wisdom, Message of Knowledge, Faith, Healing, Miraculous Powers, Prophecy, Distinguishing between spirits, Speaking in Tongues, and Interpreting Tongues
*Ephesians 4* - Apostle, Prophet, Evangelist, Pastor, and Teacher

*From last week: Here is a test to Determine YOUR Spiritual Gift*

____________________________________________​
*SUNDAY MARCH 18, 2012

Bible Study on: Matthew 5-7 (Jesus' Sermon on the Mount) 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​*
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time​*


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 18, 2012)

Discussion begins at 4:30pm today.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 18, 2012)

I will be a bit early with my thoughts as I might take nap. First  I must say that was alot of reading material simple because there was alot to digest.

The areas that hit me most is 7:1 has been taken and used so horridly. I see thugs and the like use it in order not to be checked. We aren't to judge others however we are to correct and edify.

7:21 makes me scared simple because those are the worst things to ever here. 

Another major area for me is not being anxious for things. In this life I see alot. I'm surrounded at my company I contract for people who have in my thought the life. The life is a good job with good pay and the ability to travel and actually enjoy yourself after bills are paid. It doesn't make matters any better that I am the only black woman there and I feel a abnormal amount of pressure to be this person but truly can't partake in the joys. But as the word says I will not add another hour to my life span worrying about things that are out of my control. This gives me comfort as I prepare for the week.

I look forward to seeing others thoughts.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 18, 2012)

The area that stood out to me the most was Chapter 5, especially the first verses.
What stood out tome the most was that the demons recognized God.

We have people walking around talking about there is no God, or he is powerless and the demons were begging him not to destroy them.

That lets me know that Satan can't do a thing without the approval of God


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, that was a lot in there to tease out, Thank you Loolalooh!

I want to focus on Matthew 5:20, Basically Christ says that our righteousness must surpass that of the Pharisees.  So that means we have to work overtime to be perfect and not miss anything, right?  No, I think God's criteria surpasses our outward actions of keeping the law.  I think it involves deeper issues, things that are not outwardly observed.  It may mean performing the law, by faith, because this pleases the father.  Or making sure we are not committing sins of the heart even though we are performing the right actions. Living for Christ is just as much about "thoughts well thought",as much as a "deed well done."  Not just checking off things we have to do, like the pharisees. Our righteousness must surpass this.  

Psalm 139:1-2

“O Jehovah, you have searched through me, and you know me. You yourself have come to know my sitting down and my rising up. You have considered my thought from far off.

Psalm 26:2
Test me, LORD, and try me, examine my heart and my mind.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 18, 2012)

Verse 5:20 also stood out to me. Reading the amplified version notes that this is also foreshadowing Christ's impending death on the cross. His blood makes us much more righteous than anything the Pharisees were doing.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 18, 2012)

Good bible study, ladies.  I purposefully laid on thick (3 chapters) this Sunday.

Here are some things that stood out to me:

MATTHEW 5:17 - Jesus did not come to abolish the law.

MATTHEW 6:9-13 - The Lord's prayer.  It reminds me to come to prayer with thankfulness, asking for forgiveness, for God's will, and for deliverance from evil.  It is not always about "God give me this" and never about babbling.

MATTHEW 6:14-15 - Who are we to withhold forgiveness of others?

MATTHEW 6:25-34 - God ALWAYS provides for those who seek His Kingdom first and live righteously.  There is no need to worry about tomorrow.

MATTHEW 7:21-22 - These verses always sends chills down my spine.  Our focus should be on doing God's will.

MATTHEW 7:26 - It is one thing to hear Jesus' teaching ... it is another to obey it.  This reminds me of "faith without works is dead".


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 18, 2012)

what spoke to me from chapter 5:

-Christ is speaking of how we are to live as his followers.  We are to live in such a way that when the world see us they are drawn to him.

- Christ is not only concerned with the acts we commit but with our attitudes.  

- Christ calls his followers to live a radical new life.  Not only are we to love those who love us but we are to love our enemies. Do good to those that hate us and use us.  The same love and mercy that Christ has/is showing us we are to show others.

Chapter 6

-  Everything we do is to please God and not to show others or ourselves how good we are. The purpose of prayer and fasting is to draw us closer to him.

- Our main  focus in life needs to be heavenly and not on this world.


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> what spoke to me from chapter 5:
> 
> -Christ is speaking of how we are to live as his followers. We are to live in such a way that when the world see us they are drawn to him.
> 
> ...


 

I also couldn't help but notice how many times he said reward, clearly he loves to reward.  But yeah, there is no reward for performing eyeservice.


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Verse 5:20 also stood out to me. Reading the amplified version notes that* this is also foreshadowing Christ's impending death on the cross*. His blood makes us much more righteous than anything the Pharisees were doing.


 
It's not in my version, what more does it say about it?


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 18, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> what spoke to me from chapter 5:
> 
> -Christ is speaking of how we are to live as his followers. We are to live in such a way that when the world see us they are drawn to him.
> 
> ...


 



sidney said:


> I also couldn't help but notice how many times he said reward, clearly he loves to reward. But yeah, there is no reward for performing eyeservice.


 
Yes he did say reward alot. Those who do good to seek the praise of men will most likely get their rewards from man. When we do things God's way seeking to please him with a pure heart. He will reward us with his blessings in this life and the next which are far better than anyone else could give us.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 19, 2012)

sidney said:
			
		

> It's not in my version, what more does it say about it?



Matthew 5:17-18 (Amplified Bible)

"17 Do not think that I have come to do away with or undo the Law or the Prophets; I have come not to do away with or undo but to complete and fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until the sky and earth pass away and perish, not one smallest letter nor one little hook [identifying certain Hebrew letters] will pass from the Law until all things [it foreshadows] are accomplished. 19 Whoever then breaks or does away with  or relaxes one of the least [important] of these commandments and teaches men so shall be called least [important] in the kingdom of heaven, but he who practices them and teaches others to do so shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20 For I tell you, unless your righteousness (your uprightness and your right standing with God) is more than that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven.

It's saying nothing will get by the law until everything it foreshadows is accomplished, which is Christ and bringing people to Him. 

Which is why we can't erase it; we can't act like sin is not sin because without Christ people will be judged by it, and without recognizing it a person can't really come to Christ.


----------



## sidney (Mar 19, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Matthew 5:17-18 (Amplified Bible)
> 
> "17 Do not think that I have come to do away with or undo the Law or the Prophets; I have come not to do away with or undo but to complete and fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until the sky and earth pass away and perish, not one smallest letter nor one little hook [identifying certain Hebrew letters] will pass from the Law until all things [it foreshadows] are accomplished. 19 Whoever then breaks or does away with or relaxes one of the least [important] of these commandments and teaches men so shall be called least [important] in the kingdom of heaven, but he who practices them and teaches others to do so shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20 For I tell you, unless your righteousness (your uprightness and your right standing with God) is more than that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, I have that part!  I thought yours stated something specifically about foreshadowing, like in the OT regarding the NT, but I.  Thanks.  I gotcha!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 25, 2012)

*SUNDAY MARCH 18, 2012

Bible Study on: John 9 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why was this man blind? Was it because of sin?
2. Did this man find Jesus or did Jesus find this man?
3. Why did the parents tell the Pharisees to ask the son and not them?
4. Were the Pharisees blind?
5. Are there places in our lives where we are blind?
6. Are you afraid to tell others what you have seen?*

*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 25, 2012)

Bumping ...!


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 25, 2012)

This was a chapter that I've read before, but I got  a new piece of incite that I missed before. John chapter 9 is about the blind man that received his sight. 

What grabbed me most was the fact that the some of Pharisees said that Jesus couldn't be of God because he healed on the Sabbath. 

Also, that they asked the blind man not once but twice how he regained his sight. 

Something I'm confused about it this.  What does Jesus mean when he says that in verse 41 "If you were blind, you should have no sin, but now you say, We see, therefore your sin remains."?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 25, 2012)

MrsIQ: He means, those who admit to being blind He will give sight. However, those who claim to see He cannot give sight. Thus, they remain blind. In other words, those who claim to be without sin remain unsaved (i.e, their sin remains, they remain blind).


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 25, 2012)

loolalooh,

Thanks so much for that.  I see where that makes so much sense, but as I was readying it, I was at a lost.  This is why I appreaciate this Bible Study  so much.  

Thanks again!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 25, 2012)

1- The man was blind because God had a purpose to work through him by the way of performing a miracle in his life to draw him and others to Christ.

2- Jesus found the man. Jesus went to him.

3- The Parents told the Pharisees to ask the man and not them because they feared the Jews. (verses 20- 23) The Pharisees did not want to  believe that Jesus was of God.  They thought he was a sinner. The parents were scared of what would happen to themselves if they gave any indication that they believed the works that Jesus did.

4- The Pharisees were spiritually blind to the truth of who Jesus was.

5- I believe there are many places in our lives where we are spiritually blind.  It takes the Holy spirit to open our eyes and give us spiritual sight. 

     Many of us  were once blind to the truth of God but He has  opened our eyes to reveal who he is. 

Everytime I read the bible my eyes are opened to something that I never really noticed before even though I've read that chapter many times previously.


----------



## sidney (Mar 25, 2012)

I think naturalmermaid nailed it, nothing to add except I thank God for the body.  Fellowship with other believers is so important.  I thank God  for ladies here in particular who point out to me what I can not see. That is the good thing about fellowship, someone is there to verify or falsify your claims.  We are all blind, so God gave us the local church and placed us in groups were we can fellowship.  There are many members in the body, we see most clearly when we are connected.  More eyes to the truth of Gods word.  On the humble, we need each other.  I thank God for his body!


----------



## proudofmynaps (Mar 28, 2012)

*Sorry for the late response. Please don't stone me.*

*1. Why was this man blind? Was it because of sin?I don't think the man was blind because of his sin. He was blind because God wanted to use him as a vessel.*
*2. Did this man find Jesus or did Jesus find this man? Jesus found this man
3. Why did the parents tell the Pharisees to ask the son and not them? They were afraid of the  Jewish leaders, who had announced that anyone saying Jesus was a Messiah  would be expellled from  the synagogue.
4. Were the Pharisees blind? Yes, due to their stubbornness and stupidity.Inability to believe that someone like Jesus could perform miracles on a Sabbath day. Blind to the miracle standing in front of them.*
*5. Are there places in our lives where we are blind? I'm know that I'm blind in several areas in my life but asking God to open my eyes so I can see more clearly.
6. Are you afraid to tell others what you have seen? I'm more comfortable telling people who are spiritual excited like me about God about what I see but not others for the fear of being looked at like a weirdo. I know that is something that I need to work on.*


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

*SUNDAY APRIL 8, 2012

Bible Study on: Hebrews 12 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What opposition/hostility did Jesus face from sinners?
2. What encouragement does God give us during our "race" (Verses 5-6)?
3. What is one (of many) ways that God loves us (Verses 7-10)?
4. How do you respond to God's discipline?
5. What is one (of the many) reasons we should endure the "race" (Verse 13)?
6. What was it like during the legal/Jewish dispensation (Verses 18-21)?
7. What is it like during the Gospel/Christian dispensation (Verses 22-24)?
8. What is the meaning of (Verse 26)?  (Hint: Verse 27-28)?*

*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2012)

TADA!!!!! I am sorry its long ladies...

*1. What opposition/hostility did Jesus face from sinners?*
I hope that I am understanding this question correctly…
Is it that they didn’t look up to Jesus? He held on and ran the race that was before him while the wicked were doing evil to him.
Is that right?

*2. What encouragement does God give us during our "race" (Verses 5-6)?*
To stand strong and never give up. We are his children and is discipline is NOT a bad thing. He does what a earthly father would do to use….DISCIPLINE. If he corrects you keep trying, don’t give up just because you didn’t get the outcomes YOU wanted. Be happy that you are blessed with a heavenly father who wants the best of you.

*3. What is one (of many) ways that God loves us (Verses 7-10)?*
He disciplines us, so they we may become holy as he is. He corrects us from our mistakes and even punishes us so that we may learn what is right by Him.

*4. How do you respond to God's discipline?*
I try to focus more now on HIM, he is my center. I would normally get frustrated, mad, and question God on why he allowed/ or didn’t allow certain things to happen in my life as I wanted. But its not my will, it is HIS. I could do all things to get around from HIS will, until I fell flat on my face and needed his guidance. I realized that he gave me signs of everything I asked for. I wanted things that were not of HIM and he wasn’t going to have that, not for his baby girl at least.

We go through trials that discipline us….they are things that make us stronger and wiser. I have learned that God may not remove the trials, but remember that you are never alone. So don’t turn your back on him bc that is what the devil wants. I learned about a month ago that there are 4 different types of trials: Correction, Perfection, Discipline, and Purification. If God PUTS you in these situations he will MAKE sure you are safe bc you are in obedience to him. But if you just end up in these situations bc you are hardhead then IDK what to tell you…..maybe you will fall on you face as I did and learn the VERY hard way. Just follow God because he will solve ALL of your problems, he cares! He works us through trials for our own good.

I am grateful that I now can accept him into my life and let him be the wheel of my car and guide me through life instead of me trying to take him where I wanted to be. I grew up without a father so I was never disciplined by a man, so I never understood (first hand) really what their role was….to guide and direct us in life. The Bible says he is “THE” way, and now I can truthfully agree.

Some people say that I have changed, I just say they I grew up!

*5. What is one (of the many) reasons we should endure the "race" (Verse 13)?*
So that we may become stronger. Follow God as the word says, then if we feel weak, we will become strong in the Lord which will help us through. The longer you run the stronger you become and the more that you can handle.
6. What was the legal/Jewish dispensation (Verses 18-21)?
IDK about this answer either but what I did understand is that at Mount Sinai the were I guess you can say scared of God, or to become close to him bc of getting stoned to death……Is this right?

*7. What is the Gospel/Christian dispensation (Verses 22-24)?*
IDK about this answer either but what I did understand is that at Mount Zion, its was the total opposite from Sinai. The people could come to God and not fear….like as we can today!

*8. What is the meaning of (Verse 26)? (Hint: Verse 27-28)?*
That he IS coming back and only the believers in him will LIVE!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> TADA!!!!! I am sorry its long ladies...



Lol.  Long, short, etc.  It's all good. 



ZebraPrintLover said:


> *1. What opposition/hostility did Jesus face from sinners?*
> I hope that I am understanding this question correctly…
> Is it that they didn’t look up to Jesus? He held on and ran the race that was before him while the wicked were doing evil to him.
> Is that right?



Yep.  Here's more from: http://bible.cc/hebrews/12-3.htm

_For consider him - Attentively reflect on his example that you may be able to bear your trials in a proper manner.

*That endured such contradiction of sinners -* Such opposition. The reference is to the Jews of the time of the Saviour, who opposed his plans, perverted his sayings, and ridiculed his claims. Yet, regardless of their opposition, he persevered in the course which he had marked out, and went patiently forward in the execution of his plans. The idea is, that we are to pursue the path of duty and follow the dictates of conscience, let the world say what they will about it. In doing this we cannot find a better example than the Saviour. No opposition of sinners ever turned him from the way which he regarded as right; no ridicule ever caused him to abandon any of his plans; no argument, or expression of scorn, ever caused him for a moment to deviate from his course._


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *4. How do you respond to God's discipline?*
> I try to focus more now on HIM, he is my center. I would normally get frustrated, mad, and question God on why he allowed/ or didn’t allow certain things to happen in my life as I wanted. But its not my will, it is HIS. I could do all things to get around from HIS will, until I fell flat on my face and needed his guidance. I realized that he gave me signs of everything I asked for. I wanted things that were not of HIM and he wasn’t going to have that, not for his baby girl at least.
> 
> We go through trials that discipline us….they are things that make us stronger and wiser. I have learned that God may not remove the trials, but remember that you are never alone. So don’t turn your back on him bc that is what the devil wants. I learned about a month ago that there are 4 different types of trials: Correction, Perfection, Discipline, and Purification. If God PUTS you in these situations he will MAKE sure you are safe bc you are in obedience to him. But if you just end up in these situations bc you are hardhead then IDK what to tell you…..maybe you will fall on you face as I did and learn the VERY hard way. Just follow God because he will solve ALL of your problems, he cares! He works us through trials for our own good.
> ...



Beautiful!:reddancer:


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 8, 2012)

Just wanted to add to questions 6 - 8

6. What was it like during the legal dispensation?  

According to the side notes in my bible, " MT. Sinai symbolizes the law, sacrificial system and Aaronic priesthood."  

7.  What is the Gospel/Christian dispensation?

Mt Zion represents the new covenant.  Believers can go directly to God without fear because Jesus is the mediator between God and Man.  

8. What is the meaning of Verse 26?

I think that it means that Christ will once and for all destroy all manner of evil in the world and those things/people that are of him will remain with him forever.???


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> * I learned about a month ago that there are 4 different types of trials: Correction, Perfection, Discipline, and Purification. If God PUTS you in these situations he will MAKE sure you are safe bc you are in obedience to him.*


 

I'm going to remember the bolded ! 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> Just wanted to add to questions 6 - 8
> 
> 6. What was it like during the legal dispensation?
> 
> ...



naturalmermaid:

Yep.

*Here's more on Verse 26:*

Paul (in Hebrews 12:26) is quoting Haggai 2:6-7 in which the Lord was giving a message through the prophet Haggai:

*HAGGAI 2:6-7:*


> _"6 “For thus says the Lord of hosts: ‘Once more (it is a little while) I will shake heaven and earth, the sea and dry land; 7 and I will shake all nations, and they shall come to the Desire of All Nations,[a] and I will fill this temple with glory,’ says the Lord of hosts."_



One common interpretation of the Haggai verses is that it refers to the *"shakings" that occurred with the first coming of Christ and the introduction of the Gospel.*  Paul references this "shaking" and goes on to further explain that those things which are temporary will be removed and those built on a permanent basis (e.g., the Kingdom of God, those standing on solid foundation {see Matthew 7:24-27}) will remain.

The shakings: http://bible.cc/hebrews/12-27.htm



> And this word, Yet once more - That is, this reference to a great agitation or commotion in some future time. This is designed as an explanation of the prophecy in Haggai, and the idea is, that *there would be such agitations that everything which was not fixed on a permanent and immovable basis would be thrown down as in an earthquake. Everything which was temporary in human institutions; everything which was wrong in customs and morals; and everything in the ancient system of religion, which was merely of a preparatory and typical character, would be removed. *What was of permanent value would be retained, and a kingdom would be established which nothing could move. The effect of the gospel would be to overturn everything which was of a temporary character in the previous system, and everything in morals which was not founded on a solid basis, and to set up in the place of it principles which no revolution and no time could change. The coming of the Saviour, and the influence of his religion on mankind, had this effect in such respects as the following:
> 
> (1) All that was of a sound and permanent nature in the Jewish economy was retained; all that was typical and temporary was removed. The whole mass of sacrifices and ceremonies that were designed to prefigure the Messiah of course then ceased; all that was of permanent value in the Law of God, and in the principles of religion, was incorporated in the new system, and perpetuated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> I'm going to remember the bolded !
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


 
@PinkPebbles, have you read about it before? 
If not I will tell you a little about what I wrote down during the sermon.
- Jonah went through the trial of correction
- Paul went through the trial of purification
We discussed Genesis 39:6-14
40:8
41:14-16, 38-40
45:4-8
that day maybe that will help elaborate on what I was trying to say and give you more information on the trials.




> *8. What is the meaning of (Verse 26)? (Hint: Verse 27-28)?*
> That he IS coming back and only the believers in him will LIVE!


 


loolalooh said:


> *HAGGAI 2:6-7:*
> 
> One common interpretation of the Haggai verses is that it refers to the *"shakings" that occurred with the first coming of Christ and the introduction of the Gospel.* Paul references this "shaking" and goes on to further explain that those things which are temporary will be removed and those built on a permanent basis (e.g., the Kingdom of God, those standing on solid foundation {see Matthew 7:24-27}) will remain.
> 
> The shakings: http://bible.cc/hebrews/12-27.htm


 
@loolalooh, the bold IS what I was thinking. I havent read it anywhere yet but I am assuming this will be the last LIFE, right?

And also when ppl die right now do they go to Heaven right now or what?


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 8, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> @naturalmermaid:
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...



Loolalooh,

Thanks! This was enlightening.   I felt lead to read Revelation 21.  These are some verses that stood out to me.

1 *Now I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away.*  Also there was no more sea. 2 Then I John, saw the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband.  

4. And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes;  there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying.  There shall be no more pain, *for the former things have passed away."*



In reference to the new Jerusalem: 
*27 But there shall by no means enter it anything that defiles, or causes an abomination or a lie, but only those who are written in the Lamb's Book of Life.*


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @loolalooh, the bold IS what I was thinking. I havent read it anywhere yet but I am assuming this will be the last LIFE, right?
> 
> And also when ppl die right now do they go to Heaven right now or what?



ZebraPrintLover:

First Question: Technically no.  The spiritual life will not be a continuation of this life we are living.  Believers will have a new, second, eternal life (in new spiritual bodies) after this earthly one. Those who are still alive during Christ's second coming will have their bodies transformed.  Those who are dead will be raised from the dead and then have their bodies transformed.

Second Question: Yes, believers go to heaven http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=2 Corinthians 5:6-9&version=NLT. 




naturalmermaid said:


> Loolalooh,
> 
> Thanks! This was enlightening.   I felt lead to read Revelation 21.  These are some verses that stood out to me.
> 
> ...



naturalmermaid:

Thanks for bringing up Revelations 21.  This is a very relevant Scripture.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> @ZebraPrintLover:
> 
> First Question: Technically no. The spiritual life will not be a continuation of this life we are living. Believers will have a new, second, eternal life (in new spiritual bodies) after this earthly one. Those who are still alive during Christ's second coming will have their bodies transformed. Those who are dead will be raised from the dead and then have their bodies transformed.


 
loolalooh, So basically we are the last ppl to live on Earth? This is hard for me to say cause I already dont know what I am saying, sorry.
So there wont be another Noah or anyone to collect ppl and animals so that they may reproduce. Is that making sense now?


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2012)

1 Now I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away. Also there was no more sea. 2 Then I John, saw the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 

*4. And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away."*
Is the bold referring to everyone or just the ppl that passed. Like, there will be no more death, sorrow, or crying for ME? Or like FOREVER and EVERYONE....PERIOD!?


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> loolalooh, So basically we are the last ppl to live on Earth? This is hard for me to say cause I already dont know what I am saying, sorry.
> So there wont be another Noah or anyone to collect ppl and animals so that they may reproduce. Is that making sense now?



ZebraPrintLover:

I see what you're saying.  Yes, we are the last people to live on Earth.  No, there will never be another Noah situation:

*GENESIS 9*
_8 Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him: 9 “I now establish my covenant with you and with your descendants after you 10 and with every living creature that was with you—the birds, the livestock and all the wild animals, all those that came out of the ark with you—every living creature on earth. 11 I establish my covenant with you: *Never again will all life be destroyed by the waters of a flood; never again will there be a flood to destroy the earth.*”_



ZebraPrintLover said:


> 1 Now I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away. Also there was no more sea. 2 Then I John, saw the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband.
> 
> *4. And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away."*
> Is the bold referring to everyone or just the ppl that passed. Like, there will be no more death, sorrow, or crying for ME? Or like FOREVER and EVERYONE....PERIOD!?



There will be no more death, sorrow, or crying for believers (those who are alive and those who have passed).  Never again.  Forever.  But this does not apply to non-believers.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @PinkPebbles, have you read about it before?
> If not I will tell you a little about what I wrote down during the sermon.
> - Jonah went through the trial of correction
> - Paul went through the trial of purification
> ...


 
@ZebraPrintLover no I haven't heard it the way you broke it down. Thank you for sharing the examples and feel free to share more of the sermon!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

*SUNDAY APRIL 15, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 Samuel 1 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Who kept Hannah from having children (Verses 5-6)?  
2. Who later granted Hannah a son (Verses 19-20, Verse 27)?
3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?
4. How does Hannah factor the Lord into her prayer request (Verse 11)?  Do you factor God into your prayer requests?
5. Why did Eli think Hannah had been drinking (Verses 13-16)?  
6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad?  If so, why?  What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?
7. Have you ever gone through a time of "barrenness"?
8. Do you remember God after He has ended your "barrenness" and/or granted your request?*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 15, 2012)

loolalooh, today aint the 8th LOL


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

LOL ... Thank you.  Let me correct that.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 15, 2012)

*1.Who kept Hannah from having children (Verses 5-6)? *
God

*2. Who later granted Hannah a son (Verses 19-20, Verse 27)?*
God

*3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?*
That we have to wait on the correct timing from the Lord. We are on God’s clock not our own, so continue to trust in the Lord and remain dedicated to him.

*4. How does Hannah factor the Lord into her prayer request (Verse 11)? Do you factor God into your prayer requests?*
Hannah makes a promise to God, that if he gives her a son, she will return him back to the Lord. So basically she made a promise to him.

I have in the past but I don’t do it on the regular. The last time I bargained with him was around December 2011, he did answer my prayers and that’s why I am here with you ladies today.

*5. Why did Eli think Hannah had been drinking (Verses 13-16)? *
Because he seen her lips moving but didn’t hear any words.

*6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad? If so, why? What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?*
Sometimes I do still worry, that is mainly because I am trying to fix things myself even after I have prayed. I know that you are suppose to give your burden to the Lord, and once you do that your suppose to leave it alone and not worry. I kinda think of it as going out to eat, you place your order (prayer) and you except for the waiter to come back with your exact order and nothing more. You don’t doubt or worry the entire time that he/she will bring back someone else order, so why would you doubt that God wont answer your prayers?

After reading about Hannah, I learned that…
1.To be open and honest with the Lord when you pray and tell him how you really feel.
2.Give your problems to him and let him solve it for you, STOP trying to be Mr. Fix-It.

*7. Have you ever gone through a time of "barrenness"?*
Related to getting pregnant? Uh no…..
Related to anything then my answer would be yes.

*8. Do you remember God after He has ended your "barrenness" and/or granted your request?*
Heck yea because I made a promise. He done his part, now I just gotta do mines.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad? If so, why? What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?*
> Sometimes I do still worry, that is mainly because I am trying to fix things myself even after I have prayed. I know that you are suppose to give your burden to the Lord, and once you do that your suppose to leave it alone and not worry. I kinda think of it as going out to eat, you place your order (prayer) and you except for the waiter to come back with your exact order and nothing more. You don’t doubt or worry the entire time that he/she will bring back someone else order, so why would you doubt that God wont answer your prayers?
> 
> After reading about Hannah, I learned that…
> ...



Love it!  Especially the waiter analogy.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Apr 15, 2012)

this is the first time I read that scripture and enjoyed it, sounds like my issues with relationships and being single while all my friends are getting married, I will apply this to my next prayer, Thanks!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Who kept Hannah from having children (Verses 5-6)? 
God

2. Who later granted Hannah a son (Verses 19-20, Verse 27)?
God

3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?
HE IS the Great I am! He is all that we ever need him to be, as long as we put our TOTAL faith in him. This made me think of one of the quotes I put on my facebook page years ago and it rings truer and truer as I get older-- Total faith + Total Obedience= TOTAL BLESSINGS

4. How does Hannah factor the Lord into her prayer request (Verse 11)? Do you factor God into your prayer requests?
By factor do you mean bargaining with God? I don't totally understand the question because my first thought was "how can one pray to God without God being factored into it?"

5. Why did Eli think Hannah had been drinking (Verses 13-16)? From the outside looking in, looks like she was just running her mouth but not saying anything. (I actually wondered about this. Sometimes when I'm in church, I just pray with my heart and I am disturbed when ministers or praise leaders try to make the congregation feel bad for not hooting and hollering and jumping all over the place. When the spirit leads me, my voice will cry out. But sometimes I am led to pray on the inside but am made to feel that is wrong when clearly it is not.

6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad? If so, why? What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?
I try not to but sometimes I do and that's because I have not truly cast my cares on him. But Hannah is an example for us to remember that once we give it to God, we should worry no more.
SN: What about those who say we should ask for things repeatedly? I was reading one of the singles threads earlier and someone mentioned that women should continuously pray for their husband. Why? Didn't he hear us the first time? Does he want us to keep praying for the same thing or do we begin to sound like a kid who keeps pulling on mommy's dress so we can go to the park?

7. Have you ever gone through a time of "barrenness"?
Not in the common definition of the word but I am oftentimes unproductive when I make efforts not to be. But once I take it to him, everything takes off. Just like with Hannah. She went to him in prayer and he blessed her. So there are particular areas of my life and things that might seem small to the next person where I always have to remember to depend on Him to bring me through and he has never let me down.

8. Do you remember God after He has ended your "barrenness" and/or granted your request? YES ALWAYS! I remember him through serving him and sharing my story with others.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?
> HE IS the Great I am! He is all that we ever need him to be, as long as we put our TOTAL faith in him. This made me think of one of the quotes I put on my facebook page years ago and it rings truer and truer as I get older-- Total faith + Total Obedience= TOTAL BLESSINGS



Great quote!  Taking a mental note of this.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 4. How does Hannah factor the Lord into her prayer request (Verse 11)? Do you factor God into your prayer requests?
> By factor do you mean bargaining with God? I don't totally understand the question because my first thought was "how can one pray to God without God being factored into it?"



LaFemmeNaturelle:

Good question.  Not necessarily bargaining, but considering God in one's requests.  Some people ask God for things without considering His will or even how those things will glorify Him.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad? If so, why? What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?
> I try not to but sometimes I do and that's because I have not truly cast my cares on him. But Hannah is an example for us to remember that once we give it to God, we should worry no mo.
> SN: What about those who say we should ask for things repeatedly? I was reading one of the singles threads earlier and someone mentioned that women should continuously pray for their husband. Why? Didn't he hear us the first time? Does he want us to keep praying for the same thing or do we begin to sound like a kid who keeps pulling on mommy's dress so we can go to the park?



LaFemmeNaturelle:

IMO, praying without ceasing is more for us than for God.  You are right; God does hear us the first time.  But continually praying helps us to build our faith and relationship with the Lord.  It helps to strengthen us spiritually and increases our prayer life.  

*1 Thessalonians 5*


> 16 Rejoice always, 17 pray continually, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle:
> 
> Good question.  Not necessarily bargaining, but considering God in one's requests.  Some people ask God for things without considering His will or even how those things will glorify Him.



Ok thanks for clarifying and I understand. Yes I think it's important to always ask for things in his will. Sometimes I get confused because I'll pray for something and then say....IF this is your will and if not I pray for peace and understanding. So I get confused because I remember a sermon about being firm and specific in what we ask for (don't remember the scriptures used) but I guess I ask for what I want and then pray for God to reveal to me what HE wants if what I want is not in his plans. So why even ask for what I want when he already knows my hearts and desires but he also already has a plan for me? But I guess my going to him and asking for it shows him that I am depending on him? I know that probably made no sense lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle:
> 
> IMO, praying without ceasing is more for us than for God.  You are right; God does hear us the first time.  But continually praying helps us to build our faith and relationship with the Lord.  It helps to strengthen us spiritually and increases our prayer life.
> 
> *1 Thessalonians 5*




Makes sense. I usually pray for the same things "a prayerful spirit, humbleness, leading me away from temptation and harm" but always feel weary about praying for something more specific over and over. I think I prayed to get in Case Western's School of Medicine about a thousand times. But it wasnt what he wanted for me and I thank him for sending me to Meharry.

I'm sorry ya'll. All of my thoughts are really incomplete and just scrambling around my head. I should probably go post in random thoughts thread and stop confusing ya'll


EEK you quoted me saying "no mo"


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 15, 2012)

1.Who kept Hannah from Having Children?  
God
2. Who later granted Hannah a son?
God
3.Given the answers to questions #2 and #3 What does this tell us about God?
He can do all things. God loves us and he will answer our prayers at his time, according to his will and  for his purposes.

4.How does Hannah factor God into her prayer requests Do you factor God into your prayer requests?

Hannah pours out her heart to God.  She promises to dedicate her desired son to the Lord if he answers her petition.

5.  Eli thought Hannah had been drinking because her lips were moving but she was not speaking.  She was praying silently.  I often pray this way.

6.  Soon after praying to the lord I usually feel better and at peace.  I will sometimes worry later but will pray again and remember all the times God has come through for me.  Hannah was no longer sad after she prayed.  

7. I've gone through many times of "bareness".  God always came through!  I wasn't always patient, often questioned why? but deep down always had faith and continue to have faith that he will come through in a mighty way in a current situation I'm going through.  What else can I do but trust God?  He has come through before and will again.  I truly believe that God allows these times of "bareness" in my life to draw me into a deeper relationship with him.

8. I always give God the Glory when he comes through.  To be honest when it seems like everything is going well in my life I do spend less time with him.  I am working to be more disciplined in my prayer life and bible study.  I needed to make more of an effort to spend time with the Lord in times of "bareness" and times of plenty.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 15, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Makes sense. I usually pray for the same things "a prayerful spirit, humbleness, leading me away from temptation and harm" *but always feel weary about praying for something more specific over and over.* I think I prayed to get in Case Western's School of Medicine about a thousand times. But it wasnt what he wanted for me and I thank him for sending me to Meharry.
> 
> I'm sorry ya'll. All of my thoughts are really incomplete and just scrambling around my head. I should probably go post in random thoughts thread and stop confusing ya'll
> 
> ...




I sometimes feel the same way as the bolded too.  I get tired of asking for the same thing.  Sometimes when I feel like that I just tell God. " God you know my needs and my wants I'm just going to trust that you will come through when the time is right according to your will"  and then I just leave that specific request to God and won't pray about it until I feel burdened to pray about it again.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok thanks for clarifying and I understand. Yes I think it's important to always ask for things in his will. Sometimes I get confused because I'll pray for something and then say....IF this is your will and if not I pray for peace and understanding. So I get confused because I remember a sermon about being firm and specific in what we ask for (don't remember the scriptures used) but I guess I ask for what I want and then pray for God to reveal to me what HE wants if what I want is not in his plans. *So why even ask for what I want when he already knows my hearts and desires but he also already has a plan for me? But I guess my going to him and asking for it shows him that I am depending on him? I know that probably made no sense lol*



LaFemmeNaturelle:

Lol.  It makes a lot of sense.  I think you are right in that going to Him and asking for it shows Him we are depending on Him.  It also opens the door to His blessing upon us.  He can choose to (and sometimes does) give us a blessing without our asking.  Then there are other times where He desires for us to ask Him for our blessing.  And in that asking and receiving we are reminded of His power.  Had Hannah not opened her mouth to ask for a son, she may have not received her blessing.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> 7. I've gone through many times of "bareness".  God always came through!  I wasn't always patient, often questioned why? but deep down always had faith and continue to have faith that he will come through in a mighty way in a current situation I'm going through.  What else can I do but trust God?  He has come through before and will again.  *I truly believe that God allows these times of "bareness" in my life to draw me into a deeper relationship with him.*
> 
> 8. I always give God the Glory when he comes through.  *To be honest when it seems like everything is going well in my life I do spend less time with him.*  I am working to be more disciplined in my prayer life and bible study.  *I needed to make more of an effort to spend time with the Lord in times of "bareness" and times of plenty*.



Such enlightening words.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. Who kept Hannah from having children (Verses 5-6)?  

God.

2. Who later granted Hannah a son (Verses 19-20, Verse 27)?

God.  

 3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?

That he is merciful. I think Shimmie said it best, when one of God's daughters cry, he comes down from heaven and answer their prayers.  (Not sure of exact quote, but something like that). 

It shows that God cares about our concerns.  That God WILL answer our prayers, maybe not in our way, but his way.  But he hears and answers our prayers. 


 4. How does Hannah factor the Lord into her prayer request (Verse 11)?  Do you factor God into your prayer requests?

Hannah makes a deal with God. By not cutting her sons hair, that Samuel's hair is a symbolic gesture of her sacrifice to God (if that makes sense).

5. Why did Eli think Hannah had been drinking (Verses 13-16)?  

Because her lips were moving; but he couldn't hear any words. 

 6. After praying to the Lord, do you still worry or feel sad?  If so, why?  What can we learn from Hannah (Verse 18)?

Yes, I still sometimes feel worried and sad.  This may be wrong but I want some sort of confirmation that GOD has HEARD my prayers.  

It can be a scripture, voice, something.  Sometimes I feel forgotten and that I'm praying amiss. So sometimes, I seek out for other people to pray for my situation, because I feel....forgotten. 

Which I guess it's like Hannah, she kept praying for the same thing until Eli, told her to "go in peace and the God of Israel grant your petition....."  Hannah, had every right to be at peace, because God has sent his confirmation that he heard her prayers.  

 7. Have you ever gone through a time of "barrenness"?

YES!! Right now, I feel barren. I'm 35 never been married and don't have any children. Although, I'm patiently waiting for God's will.  I think that waiting period, causes a time of feeling "barren."


 8. Do you remember God after He has ended your "barrenness" and/or granted your request?*​​ABSOLUTELY!! I will give an example.  God has blessed me with a wonderful job. I have been slacking with paying my tithes, using the money for other UNIMPORTANT things.  Then, I had to remind myself....I wouldn't have this job without GOD....how dare I! I repented and pay my tithes. Whatever my money situation is (bills) I know for me, when I pay my tithes, it's like that money stretches, I have more than I "thought" I should have. 

So the long story was to say, I try to keep God in the forefront of my mind.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 15, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> 3. Given the answers to Questions #1 and #2, what does this tell us about God?
> 
> That he is merciful. I think Shimmie said it best, *when one of God's daughters cry, he comes down from heaven and answer their prayers. * (Not sure of exact quote, but something like that).
> 
> *It shows that God cares about our concerns.  That God WILL answer our prayers, maybe not in our way, but his way.  But he hears and answers our prayers. *



So true indeed.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 22, 2012)

*SUNDAY APRIL 22, 2012

Bible Study on: Esther 2-4 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Background: Xerxes is King of Persia.  Vashti is his wife and the Queen.  She has just refused the King's request for her to parade before his all-male party.  This makes King Xerxes angry and puts him in a difficult position (Esther 1:10-21) ...

Questions to consider: 
1. Was Esther's beauty by chance (Esther 2:3, 2:7; Jer 1:5)?  
2. Was Esther's appointment as queen by chance (Esther 2:17, Jer 1:5)?
3. Why do you think Mordecai told Esther to kept her Jewish nationality a secret (Esther 2:10, 2:20)?
4. Are there times when God has wanted you to wait before revealing your identity (e.g., Matt 2:13-21)?
5. Why did the plan to kill Xerxes fail?  Was it by chance that Mordecai overheard the plan (Esther 2:21-23, Prov 16:9)?  
6. Why do you think Mordecai refused to bow down (Esther 3:2, Deut 5:7)?
7. Did the lot truly determine the date of the Jews annihilation (Esther 3:7-9, 3:13-14, Ps 103:19) or was the Lord really at work here?
8. Why did the Lord appoint Esther as Queen (Esther 4:13-16)?  
9. Had Esther refused to act, would the Jews still have been delivered (Esther 4:14)?  What does this tell us about God? What does this tell us about free will?
10. Are there times when God wants you act after placing you in a particular position? Did you accept or refuse? *​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried to answer the questions and I just dont think I am catching on, so I will just sit back and wait for the other ladies to respond and study off of them.


----------



## menina (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Was Esther's beauty by chance (Esther 2:3, 2:7; Jer 1:5)? 
*nope beauty helped her gain favor from the king*
2. Was Esther's appointment as queen by chance (Esther 2:17, Jer 1:5)?
*nope she had a mission to accomplish*
3. Why do you think Mordecai told Esther to kept her Jewish nationality a secret (Esther 2:10, 2:20)?
*i think he didn't want her to lose her chance at becoming queen*
4. Are there times when God has wanted you to wait before revealing your identity (e.g., Matt 2:13-21)?
*idk maybe, but i can see why God would want us to sometimes not tell everyone everything right away*
5. Why did the plan to kill Xerxes fail? Was it by chance that Mordecai overheard the plan (Esther 2:21-23, Prov 16:9)? 
*well since Mordecai always hung out at the wall, it was meant for him to hear the plan*
6. Why do you think Mordecai refused to bow down (Esther 3:2, Deut 5:7)?
*cause he knew who his king was God, then he also knew about the plan Haman had too*
7. Did the lot truly determine the date of the Jews annihilation (Esther 3:7-9, 3:13-14, Ps 103:19) or was the Lord really at work here?
*the lord was at work*
8. Why did the Lord appoint Esther as Queen (Esther 4:13-16)? 
*so she could help save her people*
9. Had Esther refused to act, would the Jews still have been delivered (Esther 4:14)? What does this tell us about God? What does this tell us about free will?
*it's hard to say, i'm sure God would've made a way for the Jews, but it was a test of Esther's courage *
10. Are there times when God wants you act after placing you in a particular position? Did you accept or refuse?
*I try to make sure i'm hearing what God wants me to do instead of my own feelings, cause i have good intentions, but it's not always my job to do the doing*


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 22, 2012)

_*The book of Esther helps us to see the ways in which God works through us and positions us.  It also helps us to see His sovereignty.  This was purposefully a meaty bible study.*_

*1. Was Esther's beauty by chance (Esther 2:3, 2:7; Jer 1:5)? *
No.  Esther's beauty was given to her by the Lord. God is our Creator, so such things come from Him.

*2. Was Esther's appointment as queen by chance (Esther 2:17, Jer 1:5)?*
No.  This was part of the Lord's plan.  As in Jer. 1:5, "Before we were born He set us apart."

*3. Why do you think Mordecai told Esther to kept her Jewish nationality a secret (Esther 2:10, 2:20)?*
Possibly because revealing her nationality would affect her possibility of becoming Queen.  Though the Lord has an ultimate plan for each of us, we sometimes have instructions to follow for certain elements to fall into place.  Mordecai's instruction to Esther was potentially very important.

*4. Are there times when God has wanted you to wait before revealing your identity (e.g., Matt 2:13-21)?*
Though I cannot recall a specific time, we can look at the situation in Matthew 2 and see that it would've been dangerous for Joseph and Mary to go around and openly tell everyone that their son was Jesus the Messiah.  It was not time.

*5. Why did the plan to kill Xerxes fail? Was it by chance that Mordecai overheard the plan (Esther 2:21-23, Prov 16:9)? *
The plan to kill Xerxes was devised by man.  God had a bigger plan.  It was not by chance that Mordecai overheard the plot.  The Lord allowed him to overhear the plot and ultimately become favored by King Xerxes for revealing it.

*6. Why do you think Mordecai refused to bow down (Esther 3:2, Deut 5:7)?*
Because to bow down (in this instance) to Haman would be to acknowledge him as god or godlike.

*7. Did the lot truly determine the date of the Jews annihilation (Esther 3:7-9, 3:13-14, Ps 103:19) or was the Lord really at work here?*
No, the lot didn't truly determine the date.  The lot was under God's control, hence the Lord was really at work here.  Our Lord is sovereign over all things.

*8. Why did the Lord appoint Esther as Queen (Esther 4:13-16)? *
To intercede for the Jews.  To deliver the Jews from annihilation.  He wanted to accomplish this task via Esther and to do so she had to be in such a position.

*9. Had Esther refused to act, would the Jews still have been delivered (Esther 4:14)? What does this tell us about God? *
If God wanted to Jews to be delivered, then they would have been delivered via another means had Esther refused.  The Lord is sovereign.  One person refusing to heed His instructions will not deter His plan.  
*What does this tell us about free will?*
We have a choice to follow the Lord's plan or to go against it.  (But we must also keep in mind that some plans extend beyond our choices.) 

*10. Are there times when God wants you act after placing you in a particular position? Did you accept or refuse?*
I cannot recall a specific time, but I do know that the current position to which the Lord is calling me requires me to accept certain acts (e.g., giving to the poor, etc.).  I will accept.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 22, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> _*The book of Esther helps us to see the ways in which God works through us and positions us.  It also helps us to see His sovereignty.  This was purposefully a meaty bible study.***_


It was "meaty" lol. Good study though.  This is one of the books I quickly skimmed through in the past.  
For some reason I was having trouble submitting my reply so as I try again I will just have to agree with you ladies.

My answer to # 10
10. Are there times when God wants you to act after placing you in a particular position? Did you accept or refuse?
I often have trouble discerning what it is God would have me do in a specific situation.  I do seek his will but don't always know what that is.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I realized that I want far off as I thought.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 23, 2012)

loolalooh said:
			
		

> The book of Esther helps us to see the ways in which God works through us and positions us.  It also helps us to see His sovereignty.  This was purposefully a meaty bible study.
> 
> 1. Was Esther's beauty by chance (Esther 2:3, 2:7; Jer 1:5)?
> No.  Esther's beauty was given to her by the Lord. God is our Creator, so such things come from Him.
> ...



Another reason why mordecai refused to bow to haman was because he was a amalekite, remember God promised war on the generations of the amalekites for what amalek did to the children of Israel.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 23, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Another reason why mordecai refused to bow to haman was because he was a amalekite, remember God promised war on the generations of the amalekites for what amalek did to the children of Israel.



Ah yes, indeed.  Thank you, Iwanthealthyhair67!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 29, 2012)

*SUNDAY APRIL 29, 2012

Bible Study on: Acts 2 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*

Questions to consider: 
Available here:*http://executableoutlines.com/acts/acts_02.htm

*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Apr 29, 2012)

This was alot of scripture I will say. The area I focused on the most esp with my current job loss was the focus of believing in God.For those who believed in God the ability of things that are seemingly impossible are possible. The last few parts really hit me because it would be a beautiful thing to be able to unify and help those around you in a great way. To have such a strong commonality among one another. 

The speaking of tongues however is an area that has brought me much frustration and confusion. To my understanding it's a gift that isn't bestowed on everyone. The same for those who can interpret it. However I can take a way this part from that situation is that living as a christian we are suppose to be different and that when others non believers look at us we will be mocked and thought of as crazy because it goes against every fiber of the secular worlds foundation.

Ok that's all I have. I'm having to cleave to the word now while going through because if I don't I surely will be at my own demise.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Apr 29, 2012)

Acts 2:21 "And it shall come to pass that whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved"

Acts 2:37 "Now when they heard this, they were cut to the heart, and said to Peter and the rest of the apostles, “Men and brethren, what shall we do?”

I like how their conviction is described as being "cut to the heart". 

And how the apostles are gathered together, though speaking different languages and relating to the people differently. Still the thing that "cut to the heart" was the simple truth of God's Word and Jesus is Lord; that's the thing that remains the same - always always.


----------



## Sosoothing (Apr 29, 2012)

This passage to me, tells of how to become a part of Christ's body. 
For a long time, I thought I was saved but I really wasn't. Im glad I got the chance to really understand God's plan for salvation before it was too late. So the part where Paul tells the people to change their hearts and minds and be baptised in order to be forgiven of sins appeals to me.


----------



## sidney (Apr 29, 2012)

Verse 42, and these believers were devoted to the word of God and to fellowship with the Body of Christ!  And what followed?  Many miracles and signs!  Lord help us to know that the miracles in your word flow from our continual devotion to you and your word.  As we proceed from church today, help us to remember what was taught today and actually apply it to our lives this week and onward.  Help us take the necessary steps to remain connected to others!  We have a holy expectation to see your signs and wonders among everyone here.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 29, 2012)

My understanding of this chapter is that the Apostles and the earliest followers of Jesus are waiting for God's promise of the Holy spirit.  All of them were filled with the Holy Spirit and began to speak with other tongues.  These were real languages.  Those Jews who were present and saw what was happening came from other nations and heard those speaking in tongues speak in their own languages.(Act 6-12)  

I believe the purpose of this speaking in tongues here is so that all the  Jews that were present would be able to understand the Gospel message and the truth about Jesus so that the message of the Gospel would spread to all parts of the world.

Some people saw this miracle outpouring and believed while others thought those filled with the Holy Spirit were crazy.

Those who were convicted wanted to know what to do and Peter told them to repent( turn from their sin and unbelief) and to be baptized.
The believers obeyed and were baptized.

This early group of believers truly cared for each other and wanted to spend time together. They shared their possessions and made sure everyone had what they needed.  They met daily in the temple and also met at each others homes in order to learn, eat together and praise God.

I love how Peter goes through all the prophesies as proof of who Jesus is and about God's promises being fulfilled.

For those few times that I have doubts I go back to those prophesies and my faith in God's word is renewed.


----------



## loolalooh (May 6, 2012)

*SUNDAY MAY 6, 2012

Bible Study on: Exodus 13:17-14:31 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why didn't God lead the Israelites along the shortest path (Exodus 13:17-18)?  
2. Has God ever led you along an indirect path?  Looking back, can you see why?
3. What did the Lord give the Israelites for guidance (Exodus 13:21-22)?
4. What has the Lord given us for guidance?
5. Why were the Israelites preferring Egypt in Exodus 14:10-12?  
6. At times, does your "Egypt" (e.g., former job, former relationship) seem better than the "wilderness"?  
7. Can you relate to Exodus 14:15?  Has there ever been a time when you were to stop crying out and to start moving?

Advanced Bible Study Question (extra 15-45 minutes or so):
1. Exodus 14:4, 14:8, and a few other similar verses in Exodus are difficult to swallow upon first glance. Why would the Lord harden Pharaoh's heart?  Did He really harden Pharaoh's heart?  The following explanations are worth a read and are what I personally believe: Perspective #1, Explan. 1, Perspective #1, Explan. 2.  If you are curious about a different perspective: Perspective #2.  (Note: In Romans 9:18, The Greek word skleruno is translated into harden.  It's full definition is available here.)

*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## loolalooh (May 6, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why didn't God lead the Israelites along the shortest path (Exodus 13:17-18)? *
Essentially, the Israelites might not have been able to handle the shortest path (i.e., a potential battle awaiting them on that path).  Given the longer, roundabout path, the Israelites would be better prepared for what lay ahead.

*2. Has God ever led you along an indirect path? Looking back, can you see why?*
Yes.  Many times.  Looking back, I can see that the longer path allowed me to be better prepared.  Also, looking back, the shorter path was probably, at times, dangerous.

*3. What did the Lord give the Israelites for guidance (Exodus 13:21-22)?*
A pillar of cloud at day and a pillar of fire at night.

*4. What has the Lord given us for guidance?*
The Holy Spirit.  The Bible.

*5. Why were the Israelites preferring Egypt in Exodus 14:10-12? *
Because they _thought_ that, at least in Egypt, they'd remain alive.  They wouldn't die in Egypt.

*6. At times, does your "Egypt" (e.g., former job, former relationship) seem better than the "wilderness"? *
Yes, at times.  When I feel like I'm "starving" or "dying" in the wilderness, I reflect on my "Egypt" and wonder why I left in the first place.  (For example, when I left a bad relationship in the past.  Being single in the "wilderness" was tough.)  But then, I snap back to reality and realize that I don't want to go back into that "bondage".

*7. Can you relate to Exodus 14:15? Has there ever been a time when you were to stop crying out and to start moving?*
Yes.  Sometimes, I'll pray over and over again while in the background the Lord is urging me to move already.

*Advanced Bible Study Question (extra 15-45 minutes or so):
1. Exodus 14:4, 14:8, and a few other similar verses in Exodus are difficult to swallow upon first glance. Why would the Lord harden Pharaoh's heart? Did He really harden Pharaoh's heart?*
See links above.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 6, 2012)

1. Why didn't God lead the Israelites along the shortest path (Exodus 13: 17-18)?

God said that the Israelites would see the war going in in the land of the Philistines and would want to return to Egypt out of fear.

2. Has God ever led you along an indirect path? Looking back can you see why?
Can't think of anything at the moment

3. What did the Lord give the Israelites for guidance ( Exodus 13:21-22)?
God himself was their guide. He appeared as a cloud to lead the way through the desert during the day and Provided a pillar of Fire to provide light at night.

4. What has the Lord given us for guidance?

The Lord has given us his word through the bible and the Holy Spirit.

5. Why were the Israelites preferring Egypt in Exodus 14:10-12?

When they saw the Egyptians comming after them, the Israelites were afraid and felt they would be better off (safer) going back to slavery in Egypt.


6. At times, does your "Egypt" (E.g., former job, former relationship) seem better than the "wilderness"?

I consider myself being in the wilderness right now waiting for my "promised land". There are many times when I allow self pity, regret, fear of the future or that things will continue as is to long for times when things seemed more stable. I can't return to the things of the past and believe that I am in this season for a reason and just need to keep trusting God.


7. Can you relate to Exodus 14:15? Has there ever been a time when you were to stop crying out and to start moving?

I can relate. There is a time to cry out to God as we express our fears, worries, anger, all our honest emotions. We can't just sit there though, crying. God wants us to step out in faith(action) to do what ever he is guiding us to do. 


Be back later to answer the Advanced Questions!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 7, 2012)

*Hope its not too late, its still Sunday for me .*

*Questions to consider: *


*1. Why didn't God lead the Israelites along the shortest path (Exodus 13:17-18)? *
To avoid a fight with the Philistines.​ 
*2. Has God ever led you along an indirect path? Looking back, can you see why?*
Yes, bc sometimes I am just hardheaded and how to learn on my own. I know certain things are wrong but living this in this world w/o a guide gets you into ALL types of bad things. All of the things that make us stronger are not neccessarily good for us, but if God brings you to it, he will make a way out for you!
Dont worry, I got my guide and walking in the right direction .​ 
*3. What did the Lord give the Israelites for guidance (Exodus 13:21-22)?*
A pillar of cloud (day) and fire (night).​ 
*4. What has the Lord given us for guidance?*
My bible, Holy Spirit, local church family, and you ladies .​ 
*5. Why were the Israelites preferring Egypt in Exodus 14:10-12? *
Bc the Egyptians were overtaking them. They thought that they were going to die in the wilderness, and preferred being a slave then to endure fight. They didnt have faith in GOD .​ 
*6. At times, does your "Egypt" (e.g., former job, former relationship) seem better than the "wilderness"? *
Yes and No LOL erplexed.​ 
*7. Can you relate to Exodus 14:15? Has there ever been a time when you were to stop crying out and to start moving?*​Yep . I asked God for certain signs in a situation, but I already knew the answer. I keep sitting around like "God why arent you answering me?" when actually the Holy Spirit in me already answered the questions. Like I said I knew the answers but didnt wanna acknowledge it.


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2012)

Ok ok I'm really late, sorry.

1. Why didn't God lead the Israelites along the shortest path (Exodus 13:17-18)?
He knew they weren't ready. Also to get glory for himself (Exodus 14:4)

2. Has God ever led you along an indirect path?  Looking back, can you see why?
Yes currently I'm not looking back on it yet, but I'm sure there's some reasons. I can imagine them.

3. What did the Lord give the Israelites for guidance (Exodus 13:21-22)?
His presence: a pillar o cloud by day and a pillar of fire by night,

4. What has the Lord given us for guidance?
His Holy Spirit and His Word.

5. Why were the Israelites preferring Egypt in Exodus 14:10-12?
They were afraid and they really didn't trust God to save them in that moment. They figured, why die out here and not back there?

6. At times, does your "Egypt" (e.g., former job, former relationship) seem better than the "wilderness"?
Hmm yes, especially when it seems like my situation isn't any better (like the Israelites) or its actually worse.

7. Can you relate to Exodus 14:15?  Has there ever been a time when you were to stop crying out and to start moving?
No... Still waiting.

Brb with advance question


----------



## loolalooh (May 13, 2012)

*SUNDAY MAY 13, 2012

Bible Study on: Judges 6 & 7 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why did the Lord hand over the Israelites to the Midianites (Judges 6:1, 6:10)?  
2. Why did Gideon question whether he could rescue Israel (Judges 6:15)?
3. Have there been times when you've questioned the Lord as to whether you were capable of doing something He was calling you to do?
4. What was the Lord's response to Gideon's questioning (Judges 6:16)?
5. The expression "throwing out a fleece" comes from Judges 6:36-40.  In these verses, how did Gideon test God?  
6. Though God granted Gideon's requests in Judges 6:36-40, He does not want us to rely on signs all the time.  He wants us to rely on His Word.  Have you ever "thrown out a fleece" to God?  Was the outcome always favorable?  
7. Why did the Lord cut Gideon's army down to 300 men (Judges 7:2-6)?
8. What encouragement did the Lord give Gideon to proceed in his task (Judges 7:10-15)?
9. What encouragement does He give you to proceed in your task?
10. In what way did the Lord give the Israelites victory over the Midianites (Judges 7:22)?
11. In what way has God moved for you such that you couldn't boast that it was of your doing?

Advanced Bible Study Questions (Answers are here):
1. Read 2 Cor 4:5-10.  Connect these verses to Judges 7:19-20.  More specifically, "what clay jars, torches and trumpets do we use to gain victory today?" 
2. Read 2 Cor 12:9-10.  How can we apply these verses to Gideon and the Battle of Midian?
3. For more individual study, click here: Judges 6, Judges 7.

*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

About to do this....didnt get a "mention" and almost forgot about it.
BRB


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

*1. Why did the Lord hand over the Israelites to the Midianites (Judges 6:1, 6:10)? *
They did evil in the Lord's sight.
They worshipped the gods of Amorites.

*2. Why did Gideon question whether he could rescue Israel (Judges 6:15)?*
B/C he was weak

*3. Have there been times when you've questioned the Lord as to whether you were capable of doing something He was calling you to do?*
Cant recall an incidence at the moment, but I am sure I have.

*4. What was the Lord's response to Gideon's questioning (Judges 6:16)?*
"I will be with you. And you will destroy the Midianites as if you were fight againt one man."
-NLT version

*5. The expression "throwing out a fleece" comes from Judges 6:36-40. In these verses, how did Gideon test God?* 
Asking for the fleece to be wet while the ground stay dry and then vice versa; dry fleece with wet ground.

*6. Though God granted Gideon's requests in Judges 6:36-40, He does not want us to rely on signs all the time. He wants us to rely on His Word. Have you ever "thrown out a fleece" to God? Was the outcome always favorable? *
Yea in general with this church I was attending. I wanted God to let me know if this was my home, but I didnt get an answer from God at least not one that I knew of. I really enjoyed the church so I joined after visting for 4 months and I LOVE IT. I would not change my decision....My outcome was good but I didnt receive an answer LOL.

*7. Why did the Lord cut Gideon's army down to 300 men (Judges 7:2-6)?*
B/C it was too many of them.

*8. What encouragement did the Lord give Gideon to proceed in his task (Judges 7:10-15)?*
The dream that was overheard from the camp?
That they would have victory over Midian.

*9. What encouragement does He give you to proceed in your task?*
Strength, ppl that I can look up to, and my positive surroundings.

*10. In what way did the Lord give the Israelites victory over the Midianites (Judges 7:22)?*
The warriors (in the camp) fought against each other with their own swords and not the Israelites. Is that right?

*11. In what way has God moved for you such that you couldn't boast that it was of your doing?*
I asked for something and he did JUST that. I knew that it was not my doing it was his....


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *10. In what way did the Lord give the Israelites victory over the Midianites (Judges 7:22)?*
> The warriors (in the camp) fought against each other with their own swords and not the Israelites. *Is that right?*



....


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

Bumping for the other ladies ...


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 14, 2012)

1. Why did the Lord hand over the Israelites to the Midianites (Judges 6:1, 6:10)? 
They did evil in His sight

2. Why did Gideon question whether he could rescue Israel (Judges 6:15)?
His clan was the weakest and he was the least among even them. Basically thought _he _wasn't strong or good enough.


3. Have there been times when you've questioned the Lord as to whether you were capable of doing something He was calling you to do?
Yeah definitely

4. What was the Lord's response to Gideon's questioning (Judges 6:16)?
He basically said "I got this, you'll do fine. Actually you'll wipe the whole tribe out as if it were just a one on one". 

5. The expression "throwing out a fleece" comes from Judges 6:36-40. In these verses, how did Gideon test God? He asked God to prove that He was going to help him. He would put fleece on the threshing floor and said if it were wet with dew in the morning he would know God was going to help him. In the morning Gideon was able to ring out a whole bowl full of water from the fleece.

6. Though God granted Gideon's requests in Judges 6:36-40, He does not want us to rely on signs all the time. He wants us to rely on His Word. Have you ever "thrown out a fleece" to God? Was the outcome always favorable? I have and it usually isn't. I think in these New Covenant days God want us to draw us closer to Him for answers more than give us signs so quickly. And He wants us to trust Him anyway with or without sign. At least for me lol

7. Why did the Lord cut Gideon's army down to 300 men (Judges 7:2-6)? He wanted the Israelites to be outnumbered so that they would *know* it was God and wold not be able to boast that they saved themselves in their own strength.

8. What encouragement did the Lord give Gideon to proceed in his task (Judges 7:10-15)? He had him go listen to what the Midianites were saying in their camp. He went and heard them talking about a dream that one of them had that showed God giving the victory over to Gideon.

9. What encouragement does He give you to proceed in your task? He gives me His Spirit, His Word, other believers, and sometimes even random strangers who say something to confirm what He has called me to do. 

10. In what way did the Lord give the Israelites victory over the Midianites (Judges 7:22)? The Midianites, when they heard the rams horns, fought against themselves and those who weren't killed ran away. 

11. In what way has God moved for you such that you couldn't boast that it was of your doing?  God has provided for me when I literally could not provide on my own. One time I had let someone borrow money and my bank account became overdrawn, they wouldn't return it and I was getting calls from the bank about my account being overdrawn for over a week  I was so disappointed, scared, and upset. I had so much anxiety I had to keep praying just to function. While I was praying God said "I got it" and soon my dad randomly came by and gave me more than enough to cover my account! I really didn't think He would come through because it was my fault my account was overdrawn, but He said he had it and He did! I didn't even tell anyone but Him what was going on because I was so anxious

Advanced Bible Study Questions (Answers are here):

1. Read 2 Cor 4:5-10. Connect these verses to Judges 7:19-20. More specifically, "what clay jars, torches and trumpets do we use to gain victory today?  We gain victory by recognizing our fragile state and by letting God take over just like the Israelites in Judges: 2 Cor. 4:7 "We now have this light shining in our hearts, but we ourselves are like fragile clay jars containing this great treasure.t _This makes it clear that our great power is from God, not from ourselves"._

The clay jars were broken in Judges 7:22 and 2 Cor.4:10 says "Through suffering, our bodies continue to share in the death of Jesus so that the life of Jesus may also be seen in our bodies." We often have to suffer to gain victory, so that Christ is seen through our situation and we know that we did not gain victory in our own power. We're humbled.

2. Read 2 Cor 12:9-10. How can we apply these verses to Gideon and the Battle of Midian?
" We realize that God's power is showcased perfectly through weakness. In Judges 7:2-6 God cut Gideon's army down. He knew that if he didn't the Israelites would be able to say that they defeated the Midianites in their own strength. God's power was showcased perfectly in the Israelite's weakness (lack of army) because there was no way they could've did it on their own. In the same way we should be glad when we realize we're weak because this humbleness gives God room to showcase His power and it's what's required for victory because it causes us to look to him. He can't say "I got this" if we don't ask him for help because we think we don't need him. And when God has it, great things happen, those are the best words we can ever hear from Him IMO .

Thanks loolalooh, this study is just what I needed tonight!


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

^^^ You're welcome, DaiseeDay.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 14, 2012)

Sorry I'm late.  

The other ladies provided great responses to the study questions so I'll just answer the application questions.

3.  Have there been times when you've questioned the Lord as to whether you were capable of doing something He was calling you to do?

Yes many times.

6. Have you ever "thrown out a fleece" to God? was the outcome always favorable?

I have asked God many times for an obvious sign when it comes to making the right decision.  I usually never got a sign or perhaps I did not recognize it at the time.  I do believe that God wants me to rely more on his word instead of seeking after signs.

9. What encouragement he give you to proceed in your task?

The bible, hearing other peoples stories of going through similar circumstances as myself and hearing about how God worked out the situation.

11.  In what way has God moved for you such that you couldn't boast that it was of your doing?

God constantly provides for the needs of my family.  I have seen God work in several ways in my marriage.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 14, 2012)

Loolahloo,

Just wanted to thank you for leading these studies every Sunday.  I appreciate it very much.


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

^^^ You're welcome, naturalmermaid!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> 6. Have you ever "thrown out a fleece" to God? was the outcome always favorable?
> I have asked God many times for an *obvious sign* when it comes to making the right decision. I usually never got a sign or perhaps I did not recognize it at the time.* I do believe that God wants me to rely more on his word instead of seeking after signs.*


 
The bolded is me! I always want signs.....



naturalmermaid said:


> Loolahloo,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for leading these studies every Sunday. I appreciate it very much.


 
Me too, thank you


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover, naturalmermaid, DaiseeDay:

^^^ Believe it or not, you ladies push me to bring out the Bible for bible study.  

*So THANK YOU!!*


----------



## loolalooh (May 20, 2012)

*SUNDAY MAY 20, 2012

Bible Study on: Philippians 3 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What does Paul mean by "circumcised/circumcision" in Verse 3? 
2. Are we "circumcised"? 
3. What does Paul mean by "confidence in the flesh/human effort" (Verse 3-6)?
4. What are we to put our "confidence" in instead?
5. What does Paul consider "worthless/a loss" and why (Verse 5-7)?
6. How did Paul (and how do we) become "righteous" (Verse 9)?
7. What did Paul (and what are we to) "press on" to achieve (Verse 12)?
8. What does Paul mean by "their god is their appetite/stomach" (Verse 19)?
9. Is your mind sometimes set on "earthly things" (Verse 19)?  Remember that your "citizenship is in heaven" (Verse 20).

*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​


----------



## menina (May 20, 2012)

i should do this, saving my spot...

ETA:

*1. What does Paul mean by "circumcised/circumcision" in Verse 3?* 
At first i thought "we are the covenant?", but i don't think thats right. Maybe he means that we are like a maintenence crew and we maintain our faith in God through faith.

*2. Are we "circumcised"?* 
By keeping faith in God and praise/worship/prayer/meditation/etc. i think so.

*3. What does Paul mean by "confidence in the flesh/human effort" (Verse 3-6)?*
Like our own efforts to be righteous through the law instead of our faith in God

*4. What are we to put our "confidence" in instead?*
In God in Jesus Christ out Lord and savior

*5. What does Paul consider "worthless/a loss" and why (Verse 5-7)?*
Our own righteousness and things we gain of the earth, because we aren't saved by the law in the end and the things of this earth will perish.

*6. How did Paul (and how do we) become "righteous" (Verse 9)?*
Only through our faith in God

*7. What did Paul (and what are we to) "press on" to achieve (Verse 12)?*
To be like Christ ...through Christ

*8. What does Paul mean by "their god is their appetite/stomach" (Verse 19)?*
People who are controlled by their desires and don't care about what God wants.

*9. Is your mind sometimes set on "earthly things" (Verse 19)? Remember that your "citizenship is in heaven" (Verse 20).*
Yes my mind gets caught up sometimes on things (political and personal), but i try to reminding myself of God's plan and how he works in my life. I thank him a lot.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 20, 2012)

1. What does Paul mean by "circumcised/circumcision" in Verse 3?

Many Jewish Believers were insisting that the gentile believers be Physically circumcised according to the law, but Paul is saying that it is no longer necessary and that we are circumcised spiritually.


2. Are we "circumcised"

We are not required to be physically circumcised today but are spiritually circumcised. We are joined to Christ into the new covenent by faith

3. What does Paul mean by "confidence in the flesh/human effort" (Verse 3-6)?

That we should not trust in our own efforts by following works of the law to be saved 


4. What are we to put our "confidence" in instead?

Christ


5. What does Paul consider "worthless/a loss" and why (Verse 5-7)? 

Trusting in our works in order to attain right status with God.


6. How did Paul ( and how do we) become "righteous" (Verse 9)?

By putting our faith in Christ. Trusting in what he did at the cross and by his ressurection. Continuing to trust in him to work in and through us so that we can become more like him and accomplish his plans for us.


7. What did Paul (and what are we to) "press on" to achieve(Verse 12)?

Becoming perfected (Becoming more and more like christ).


8. What does Paul mean by "their god is their appetite/stomach" (Verse 19)?

I think this means that the enemies of Christ are those who act as their own god by wanting to live life according to their own selfish desires and for their own pleasure.

9. Is your mind sometimes set on "earthly things" (Verse 19)? Remember that your "Citizenship is in heaven" (Verse 20).

Yes, sometimes I get caught up with the cares of the world, worrying about this life and wanting to attain certain things. I believe it is ok to enjoy our selves here on earth and desire certain things but this should not be our main focus. Our short life on Earth is nothing compared to eternity, so we should focuss more on pleasing God and doing whatever he would have us do as we represent him in this life.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 22, 2012)

I would love to join you guys for the next one.......I'm pretty sure that I could make it


----------



## loolalooh (May 22, 2012)

*Hey ladies.  I'm going to be away from the CF for some time (don't know how long). I won't be continuing the Bible Study Series during that time. Feel free to continue it without me.  I wish you all well.*

kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 28, 2012)

missed it again  very sorry


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 3, 2012)

Today's topic will be over *Isaiah 43:1-2*. Let's get some dialogue going and see what others see from these verses.

Some things to ponder whilst reading:

Who created us?
Who redeemed us?
Who is with us at all times?
Will trouble come to believers?

I hope the reading and the teaching of this word helps folks everywhere. We need to dig deeper while going through and while things are going right because everyone is in one of these 3 phases: going through,just got out of going through,and about to go through something.


kila82, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, Shimmie,Laela,Iwanthealthyhair67,luvingme,loolalooh,... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).
__________________


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for those verses, perfect for what I'm dealing with now.  I love that the Lord has redeemed us and is with us at all times.  Yes, trouble will come to believers because they are in the world, but by God's grace he will carry us through those times.   Right now I'm going through, but I know God is carrying me and I will cross over to just got out of.   

Thank you again for posting today's topic


----------



## sidney (Jun 3, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Today's topic will be over *Isaiah 43:1-2*. Let's get some dialogue going and see what others see from these verses.
> 
> Some things to ponder whilst reading:
> 
> ...



Just when I think you have surpised me Miss Goddessmaker!  I receive your 'word' and scripture.  What a word!  Thank you God for your word delivered from Goddessmaker...full of hope!  The water will not overtske you, the flame will not set you ablaze.  Meditating on this and awaiting other responses.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 3, 2012)

When you think of fire you are being refined. Things are being dropped off you as you go through. You will go through it's a promise that you will go through but you def can come out. 

I'm really thinking on the sermon today that I love bc if we take a walk through the bible we can see this is evident in Daniel 3.

	And these three men, Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, fell bound into the burning fiery furnace.
	Then King Nebuchadnezzar was astonished and rose up in haste. He declared to his counselors, “Did we not cast three men bound into the fire?” They answered and said to the king, “True, O king.” He answered and said, “But I see four men unbound, walking in the midst of the fire, and they are not hurt; and the appearance of the fourth is like a son of the gods.”
	Then Nebuchadnezzar came near to the door of the burning fiery furnace; he declared, “Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, servants of the Most High God, come out, and come here!” Then Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego came out from the fire. And the satraps, the prefects, the governors, and the king's counselors gathered together and saw that the fire had not had any power over the bodies of those men. The hair of their heads was not singed, their cloaks were not harmed, and no smell of fire had come upon them. Nebuchadnezzar answered and said, “Blessed be the God of Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, who has sent his angel and delivered his servants, who trusted in him, and set aside the king's command, and yielded up their bodies rather than serve and worship any god except their own God.

(Daniel 3:23-28 ESV)

See what I can connect the 2 scriptures. In Isaiah we are told we will go through the waters,the rivers and the fire. It will go from bad,worst,to horrid. But in all in the midst of it God is there. You will come out and not look like you been through hell. I don't know if folks feel me on this. Go through getting beat up by a parent,no food in the house,having to do strange things for a piece of change and not come out on drugs and other typical things. That to me looks like you went through the fire and came out with out your hair being damaged nor smelling like smoke.. Ok let me have a seat.


----------



## sidney (Jun 3, 2012)

This is good!  Why have you been hiding this teaching?!!  We will now be holding you accountable!  You better teach!  Yes we are being refined by the refiners fire.  The dross must come off...and you know the saying...you will come forth as gold!

[QUOTE=GoddessMaker;16090943]When you think of fire you are being refined. Things are being dropped off you as you go through. You will go through it's a promise that you will go through but you def can come out. 

I'm really thinking on the sermon today that I love bc if we take a walk through the bible we can see this is evident in Daniel 3.

	And these three men, Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, fell bound into the burning fiery furnace.
	Then King Nebuchadnezzar was astonished and rose up in haste. He declared to his counselors, “Did we not cast three men bound into the fire?” They answered and said to the king, “True, O king.” He answered and said, “But I see four men unbound, walking in the midst of the fire, and they are not hurt; and the appearance of the fourth is like a son of the gods.”
	Then Nebuchadnezzar came near to the door of the burning fiery furnace; he declared, “Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, servants of the Most High God, come out, and come here!” Then Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego came out from the fire. And the satraps, the prefects, the governors, and the king's counselors gathered together and saw that the fire had not had any power over the bodies of those men. The hair of their heads was not singed, their cloaks were not harmed, and no smell of fire had come upon them. Nebuchadnezzar answered and said, “Blessed be the God of Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, who has sent his angel and delivered his servants, who trusted in him, and set aside the king's command, and yielded up their bodies rather than serve and worship any god except their own God.

(Daniel 3:23-28 ESV)

See what I can connect the 2 scriptures. In Isaiah we are told we will go through the waters,the rivers and the fire. It will go from bad,worst,to horrid. But in all in the midst of it God is there. You will come out and not look like you been through hell. I don't know if folks feel me on this. Go through getting beat up by a parent,no food in the house,having to do strange things for a piece of change and not come out on drugs and other typical things. That to me looks like you went through the fire and came out with out your hair being damaged nor smelling like smoke.. Ok let me have a seat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks GoddessMaker,
Will be back Later to share my thoughts.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

The Lord God created us and redeemed us.  He is with us at all times and that is comforting.

Trouble comes to believers but how we respond is the key.  Remembering that He is with us at all times is comforting and is a source of strength. There have when times when I've prayed and imagined myself before his throne talking to him and praying for guidance. He is our personal God and he loves us.  When I was distressed and felt lost or fearful, I remembered Him as a loving Father, holding my hand and guiding me to safety through the darkness. I felt peace because I knew if I surrendered and aligned myself with his will, there will be success.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful encouraging message!

God is always with us.  As we keep on trusting God as we are going through the fire we are being purified and being made more and more into the image of Christ.  God needs to remove all the junk in us, so that we can become that person that He wants us to be In order to accomplish His will in our lives and in the lives of others.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 3, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Today's topic will be over *Isaiah 43:1-2*. Let's get some dialogue going and see what others see from these verses.
> 
> Some things to ponder whilst reading:
> 
> ...



Even though this is OT it is a foreshadowing of NT and Jesus.  It is a perfect depiction of the Trinity and their roles

God created us.

Jesus through God the Father redeemed us.

The Holy Spirit the third member of the Trinity is with us at all times since he dwells within us.

Trouble will always come to believers.  Jesus in the beatitudes said blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness sake.  Being a Christian and following Christ with your entire life is counter-cultural and will cause divisions in even your family.  The point is to remember your hope is in Christ and he is the source of Joy the one who gives peace that surpasses all understanding.  The point is to keep looking to God no matter where you are in life as it is all apart of being conformed into the image of Christ.

My pastor is coming from 1 Thessalonians about Authentic Christianity.  Today he spoke on 1 Thess 1:6-10 about how to have Authentic Reputation through enduring trials, hope in Christ and the Joy that comes from being in a relationship with Jesus.  No matter how young or old you are in Christ we all need to remember he is the reason and guides our life for his Glory.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Today's topic will be over *Isaiah 43:1-2*. Let's get some dialogue going and see what others see from these verses.
> 
> Some things to ponder whilst reading:
> 
> ...



This Scripture is really timely, GoddessMaker.  Thank you for keeping this series alive.  This forum needs it.  I'm so proud of you, but more importantly, God is proud of you for standing strong!  

Your sharing of Isaiah 43:1-2 ministered to me and many others.  Thank you.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 4, 2012)

The purpose of fire is to consume completely...But God...in all his soverignty allows us to go through the fire for HIS purposes, directing the flames so that rather than being consumed we simply shed unnecessary layers and are purified. Thank God that He will NEVER leave us or FORSAKE us and even the fire/trial is subject to His will. I thank GOd there is always a purpose and an expected end in every trial. So that my confidence is in GOd making me an acceptable vessel.

Thanks GoddessMaker


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 5, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *SUNDAY MAY 20, 2012
> 
> Bible Study on: Philippians 3
> 
> ...





GoddessMaker said:


> Today's topic will be over *Isaiah 43:1-2*. Let's get some dialogue going and see what others see from these verses.
> 
> Some things to ponder whilst reading:
> 
> ...



Imma do both of these, tomorrow!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 10, 2012)

SUNDAY MAY 20, 2012

Bible Study on: Isaiah 61 1-4

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​

What are you able to decipher from this passage ?
What does anointed mean?
What will God give you in exchange for something else?
How are you able to apply this to your life right now?



kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle,Sosoothing,Pooks,Shimmie,Laela,Iwanthealthyhair67,naturallysweet73,menina,luving me,HWAY,Vonnieluvs08,CoilyFields,loolalooh


**********************************************************
Here's some music that we can use as a devotional and praise period before we start today.

Encourage yourself-http://youtu.be/Ghvo32n7Tgc
In Christ Alone-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLy8ksqGf9w&feature=share&list=PLDB333B891D4D3341
I am what you see-http://youtu.be/gMz2UaqpCNg

*********************************************************

God we come before you thank you for another day. We don't deserve it but you saw fit to grant your mercy and favor on us today. We come from across the global all on one accord to praise you and thank you Lord. Help us to take your word not just on the surface but to take it and digest it and apply it in our own life right where we are now. God give peace to the weary,give comfort to those who are mourning,encourage the poor and down-trodden. Allow this word that goes forth Lord to glorify you because your so awesome Lord. Help us all to build one another up and not be puffed up by knowledge. Allow all of us those who are on this site and those who may stumble on this later to be edified and exhorted Lord. Help us to bond together and use our knowledge and strengths to empower one another. Lord I thank you for the opportunity to encourage another Lord. 

Lord I ask humbly that you will help in the restoration of the ladies here. Many are like sisters to me and I may never see their faces Lord. Please give comfort to Okay. Things in life aren't always at ease Lord allow us to have comfort like your word says in Philippians 4 that I may be content at the low points in the journey and also in the high points. Lord your power is awesome to all and we thank you Lord for the chance to do your will. In Jesus name Amen


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love, love, love this passage.  My Pastor has claimed 2012 to be the year of Bigger and Better things.  This is inline with that.

What are you able to decipher from this passage ?  God will give me beauty for ashes.  Even though we mourn God is always there to help us.

What does anointed mean?  Having God's favor

What will God give you in exchange for something else? Something even better

How are you able to apply this to your life right now?  Right now I'm dealing with worry but I know that it's all for nothing, God will bring me out and above my current situation.


----------



## menina (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks for this Goddessmaker! i was just thinking about some elements of this topic today. 

*What are you able to decipher from this passage ?*
that we are to be eachother's helpers. to spread the good news, to encourage people, to pray for people, and let everyone know that it's going to be better. 

*What does anointed mean?*
to be blessed and/or given authority from God.

*What will God give you in exchange for something else?*
heal our wounds (emotional, physical, spritual, mental), free us from whatever has us bound, give us hope in despair, and renew us.

*How are you able to apply this to your life right now?*
right now i just try my best to help people get closer to a relationship with God. i never want to be the reason someone turns away or doesn't know about how great he really is.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 12, 2012)

This passage reminds me that we all have a duty to extend God's love. People cannot physically feel the arms of God surrounding them in times of need, they cannot physically feel God wiping away their tears...thats what we're for. To be the physical extension of Gods love to others.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 23, 2012)

*Sunday's Bible Study--June 24,2012

We will convene on at 4:30pm CST/5:30pm EST*
​Job 1:8 

What does being considered mean?
Does being considered require some additional work?
How does the world being considered and spiritually being considered differ?


kila82, GoddessMaker, TraciChanel, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle,Sosoothing,Pooks,Shimmie,Laela,Iwanthealthyhair67,naturallysweet73,menina,luving me,HWAY,Vonnieluvs08,CoilyFields,loolalooh

Lord thank you for another day to praise you. We come to you Lord seeking knowledge so we can grow in you Lord. Please take away any distractions so that those who read this can place this deep in their hearts. What is in a woman's heart comes out in her life. Allow your word to be in her heart so that her life will reflect you. God thank you for new mercy and forgiving our sins. Thank you for dying on the cross for our sins Lord. Please allow this word to build up these ladies and allow them to edify one another here and in their lives. In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 24, 2012)

This is just my take on this look at it like a mini sermonette or something lol.

In order to gain a bit of back knowledge I always like to start by defining key parts.
	And the LORD said to Satan, “Have you *considered *my servant Job, that there is none like him on the earth, a blameless and upright man, who fears God and turns away from evil?”
(Job 1:8 ESV)

For me the major focus in this verse is considered.
Per Webster 
considered-matured by extended deliberative though
consider-to think of especially with regard to taking some action

To be considered spiritually one is being thought of for greater possibilities. Many times we are being considered and God has allowed Satan to do what he does to see if we will buckle under the pressure. We at times fail and at times we soar. Being considered doesn't feel great as we are being taken in account for new opportunities. We as Christians and as human don't like trials and burdens. We believe we somehow should be exempt from the test. However whatever can't be tested can't be used. Would you want to drive a car that hasn't been tested over and over to ensure safety? So that plays along the lines of us being tested in order to make sure we won't break when pressures come. It's not a thing of if pressure comes but when. God will not allow or bless us in increase as some of these gospel songs say if our character isn't on point. What would be the point we get up so high but our character won't allow us to maintain. It's like a plane that has some issues goes up in the air but to crash when simple if it had been grounded for a bit and had that error fixed it would be able to soar and complete it's mission safely. That goes for you as Christian's sisters we have to ensure our character is great so when God places us we won't make a fool of him. 

Job was a great servant to the Lord. To me the whole book of Job from what I gather shows a man who had everything taken away from him and he went through changes. He also had folks think of him differently because he was going through. If your going through right now and others are not supporting you, you need to rid yourself of them. To me Job went through all the changes we go through as a Christians who are suffering. He was mad,sad,angry,mourned but at the end he still stayed focus on God. 

This week as we go through things take renewed energy that while you are going through things you aren't being victimized you are being considered. When things seem to go out of control know the one you pull your strength from is in control. He knows what he made you to be and what you can bear. God allowed it so therefore you should be happy(note this isn't easy and I won't even try and say it is) God is testing you to be used. We often think when we pray things will come out peaches and cream like. No,often times things will get worst.

The things we think will break us will actually make us stronger. I will use myself as a example. April I lost my job. I was hurt,sad,mad and scared. I was making more than I ever had now that I am working again I'm in a worst situation. Financially I'm not where I was and therefore will have to do somethings differently in order to survive. I am in a environment at work that is spiritually draining by dealing with the down trodden for 8 hours. However instead of looking at my life with a car that seems to want to go to glory,bank account that looks anorexic I will look to God who placed me here and know I'm being tested. This won't take me out it will build my character and allow me to grow. My job is temporary it's not permanent so any day they can say your out of a job. I have future goals but I will allow this consideration time be used to build me and prepare me for new possibilities.

I hope we all can dialogue in this week's bible study and the lovely loolalooh will be back in July.


----------



## sidney (Jun 24, 2012)

I enjoyed reading this.   I like the airplane analogy so I will spin off that.  Sometimes it's just an issue of perspective.   Low places are not pleasant... But it's the low places that prepare you for your high places in life.  In the past I always read this as uh oh... The enemy has a target!     But,  it was God that choose the target! He is really the one that did all of the considering!   There is something in you that he wants to develop... He just uses the enemy as a tool to hone it and remove all extra stuff hindering the plane from reaching the destination.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 24, 2012)

Job 1:8 

What does being considered mean? I think it means God has such faith in us that he allows us to go through temporary trials, knowing that we won't leave him and that he'll never leave us.

Does being considered require some additional work? In my opinion yes.  

How does the world being considered and spiritually being considered differ?  Hmmm, need more time to think on this one.

Just wanted to add that as I'm dealing with my issues I often think of Job and how he pressed on.  Most people focus on the fact that he got twice what he lost, but I focus on his faith and determination.  I'm in the middle of the storm right now, but I know the only way out is God and I know he's keeping me strong and that I will come out.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 24, 2012)

It's important to remember that Satan is the adversary.  He is no friend of mankind. Therefore, when Satan considered Job, , he was observing attentively with a desire to injure Job any way possible.  Satan did not believe a man capable of loving the True God, but God knew Job was "blameless" and full of integrity.

Consider="hast thou put thine heart on my servant"


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 1, 2012)

*SUNDAY JULY 1, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 John 4 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What are we instructed to do in 1 John 4:7?
2. Why are we told to do this? (1 John 4:7)
3. How can a person get God’s love? (1 John 4:7)
4. * Is God the only source for love?
5. * If a person states that he or she is a Christian, but shows his lack of love through his bitterness and unforgiving spirit, should we affirm that he is a Christian?

1. How did God show us His love? (1 John 4:9)
2. Why did God send His only begotten Son into the world? (1 John 4:9)
3. * What does ‘His only begotten Son’ mean? Why is it stated like this?
4. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘not that we loved God’?
5. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘but that He loved us’?
6. * What does propitiation mean? (1 John 4:10)
7. * How does sending His Son to be a propitiation show God’s love?

1. What are we told to do in 1 John 4:11? What makes Christians able to comply to this command?
2. Can anyone see God? (1 John 4:12) Since Jesus is not around, how are people to get to know God’s love? * What does it mean that God’s love is ‘made perfect’ (NASB) or ‘completed’ (NIV) in us?
3. * Why might John bring up the subject of the Holy Spirit in 1 John 4:13?
4. What did John behold and bear witness to? (1 John 4:14)
5. * Does it really matter that Jesus really came? Isn’t it good enough that this thought inspires us to do good (1 John 4:14)?
6. Can other people from different religions know God and His love? (1 John 4:15)
7. What phrase is stated in 1 John 4:8 and repeated in 4:16? * What does this practically mean to you? Does this mean that God does not judge sin? Why or why not?
8. Does 1 John 4:17 tell us that a person is saved by the way he loves? Please explain.
9. Share how John says that fear and love work along with each other. (1 John 4:18)
10. Why is it important that we love, as John writes in 1 John 4:19, because He first loved us?
11. What does 1 John 4:20 say about church factions and splits and the hatred behind them?
12. How is 1 John 4:21 like or unlike to 4:7?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## tinkat (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my first time in this thread and I plan on looking at this tonight!

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2012)

About to do mines now!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2012)

Questions to consider:

*1. What are we instructed to do in 1 John 4:7?*
Love one another

*2. Why are we told to do this? (1 John 4:7)*
B/C if you love that shows that you’re a child of God and knows him, plus love comes from God himself.

*3. How can a person get God’s love? (1 John 4:7)*
To love and to know him? IDK…..

*4. * Is God the only source for love?*
IDK if he is the ONLY, but I do know that he is the only source I know of. He loved us enough to sacrifice is Son for us.

*5. * If a person states that he or she is a Christian, but shows his lack of love through his bitterness and unforgiving spirit, should we affirm that he is a Christian?*
Yes b/c the bible says “he is a lair”. They have issues that they need to handle ASAP.

*1. How did God show us His love? (1 John 4:9)*
He sent his only Son into the world to die for us and that we might live through him.

*2. Why did God send His only begotten Son into the world? (1 John 4:9)*
Same as #1. It offered a solution to the problems of sin.

*3. * What does ‘His only begotten Son’ mean? Why is it stated like this?*
B/c all believers are known as sons and daughters of God but Jesus is the ONLY (real) Son.

*4. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘not that we loved God’?*
*5. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘but that He loved us’?*
Not sure about #4 and 5

*6. * What does propitiation mean? (1 John 4:10) *
IDK

*7. * How does sending His Son to be a propitiation show God’s love?*
Come on now, IDK anyone that would allow their own child to die to save someone else because of sins when their own child was sinless. That aint nothing but LOVE right there.

*1. What are we told to do in 1 John 4:11? What makes Christians able to comply to this command?*
Love one another because God so loved us that he let his Son die for us.

*2. Can anyone see God? (1 John 4:12) Since Jesus is not around, how are people to get to know God’s love? * What does it mean that God’s love is ‘made perfect’ (NASB) or ‘completed’ (NIV) in us?*
No one has seen God, but if you can love other, God lives inside of us. I know how much God loved me based on what Jesus done for me. Jesus is God in the human form and that’s how he showed us God. My bible says “when we love one another, the invisible God reveals himself to us, and his love is made complete.

*3. * Why might John bring up the subject of the Holy Spirit in 1 John 4:13?*
To show that God lives in us all (Christians). The Holy Spirit is the proof that we belong to Him.

*4. What did John behold and bear witness to? (1 John 4:14)*
Not really sure….That God sent Jesus to save the world?

*5. * Does it really matter that Jesus really came? Isn’t it good enough that this thought inspires us to do good (1 John 4:14)?*
Yes it matter that Jesus came. B/c he died for my sins so I should kill my flesh daily and live right b/c no one else but Jesus would have done that.

*6. Can other people from different religions know God and His love? (1 John 4:15)*
Nope

*7. What phrase is stated in 1 John 4:8 and repeated in 4:16? * What does this practically mean to you? Does this mean that God does not judge sin? Why or why not?*
God is love, if you love then God lives in you. IDK where the sin part came from cause we are not talking about sin in verse 16. Or am I lost?

*8. Does 1 John 4:17 tell us that a person is saved by the way he loves? Please explain.*
If you love then you know God, so that means knowing God means you have a connection to him like Jesus does per se. So with the Holy Spirit living in us that means on the day of judgement we will not have nothing to fear bc we are saved from out punishment. When we get to the day of judgment there will be no more sin and then and there we can have a face to face relationship with Christ.

*9. Share how John says that fear and love work along with each other. (1 John 4:18)*
Love has no fear, and if you do fear something of the future then you need to remind yourself of God love.

*10. Why is it important that we love, as John writes in 1 John 4:19, because He first loved us?*
Because that shows that God is in YOU. You cant be a Christian hater LOL, not a real one anyways. Many ppl call themselves Christians but are they REALLY?

*11. What does 1 John 4:20 say about church factions and splits and the hatred behind them?*
How can you love God someone you cant see and not love the ppl right in front of you? This goes back to my #10 answer…..

*12. How is 1 John 4:21 like or unlike to 4:7?*
Its alike b/c it is basically saying love others b/c that shows that Christ lives in you.

I hope I understood and read this chapter correctly, cant wait to see you ladies answers.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 8, 2012)

*Last Sunday's Bible Study might've been a bit meaty, but thank you for going through it, ZebraPrintLover  : 

My responses in* *bold purple ...*

Questions to consider:

*1. What are we instructed to do in 1 John 4:7?*
Love one another

*2. Why are we told to do this? (1 John 4:7)*
B/C if you love that shows that you’re a child of God and knows him, plus love comes from God himself.

*3. How can a person get God’s love? (1 John 4:7)*
To love and to know him? IDK…..
*And to love others.* 

*4. * Is God the only source for love?*
IDK if he is the ONLY, but I do know that he is the only source I know of. He loved us enough to sacrifice is Son for us.
*Yes, He is.  All genuine love comes through Him.* 

*5. * If a person states that he or she is a Christian, but shows his lack of love through his bitterness and unforgiving spirit, should we affirm that he is a Christian?*
Yes b/c the bible says “he is a lair”. They have issues that they need to handle ASAP.

*1. How did God show us His love? (1 John 4:9)*
He sent his only Son into the world to die for us and that we might live through him.

*2. Why did God send His only begotten Son into the world? (1 John 4:9)*
Same as #1. It offered a solution to the problems of sin.

*3. * What does ‘His only begotten Son’ mean? Why is it stated like this?*
B/c all believers are known as sons and daughters of God but Jesus is the ONLY (real) Son.

*4. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘not that we loved God’?*
*That God loved us enough to sacrifice His son ... despite whether we loved Him in return.  That God's love is not based on whether we love Him.  He loves us in spite of us.  That is some deep love right there.*

*5. * What are we to understand about agape love from the phrase ‘but that He loved us’?*
Not sure about #4 and 5
*That the sacrifice of Jesus was based on God's love for us ONLY.  Not on whether we loved Him.*

*6. * What does propitiation mean? (1 John 4:10) *
IDK
*atonement.*

*7. * How does sending His Son to be a propitiation show God’s love?*
Come on now, IDK anyone that would allow their own child to die to save someone else because of sins when their own child was sinless. That aint nothing but LOVE right there.

*1. What are we told to do in 1 John 4:11? What makes Christians able to comply to this command?*
Love one another because God so loved us that he let his Son die for us.

*2. Can anyone see God? (1 John 4:12) Since Jesus is not around, how are people to get to know God’s love? * What does it mean that God’s love is ‘made perfect’ (NASB) or ‘completed’ (NIV) in us?*
No one has seen God, but if you can love other, God lives inside of us. I know how much God loved me based on what Jesus done for me. Jesus is God in the human form and that’s how he showed us God. My bible says “when we love one another, the invisible God reveals himself to us, and his love is made complete.

*3. * Why might John bring up the subject of the Holy Spirit in 1 John 4:13?*
To show that God lives in us all (Christians). The Holy Spirit is the proof that we belong to Him.

*4. What did John behold and bear witness to? (1 John 4:14)*
Not really sure….That God sent Jesus to save the world? *Yes.* 

*5. * Does it really matter that Jesus really came? Isn’t it good enough that this thought inspires us to do good (1 John 4:14)?*
Yes it matter that Jesus came. B/c he died for my sins so I should kill my flesh daily and live right b/c no one else but Jesus would have done that.

*6. Can other people from different religions know God and His love? (1 John 4:15)*
Nope

*7. What phrase is stated in 1 John 4:8 and repeated in 4:16? * What does this practically mean to you? Does this mean that God does not judge sin? Why or why not?*
God is love, if you love then God lives in you. IDK where the sin part came from cause we are not talking about sin in verse 16. Or am I lost?

*8. Does 1 John 4:17 tell us that a person is saved by the way he loves? Please explain.*
If you love then you know God, so that means knowing God means you have a connection to him like Jesus does per se. So with the Holy Spirit living in us that means on the day of judgement we will not have nothing to fear bc we are saved from out punishment. When we get to the day of judgment there will be no more sin and then and there we can have a face to face relationship with Christ.

*9. Share how John says that fear and love work along with each other. (1 John 4:18)*
Love has no fear, and if you do fear something of the future then you need to remind yourself of God love.

*10. Why is it important that we love, as John writes in 1 John 4:19, because He first loved us?*
Because that shows that God is in YOU. You cant be a Christian hater LOL, not a real one anyways. Many ppl call themselves Christians but are they REALLY?

*11. What does 1 John 4:20 say about church factions and splits and the hatred behind them?*
How can you love God someone you cant see and not love the ppl right in front of you? This goes back to my #10 answer…..

*12. How is 1 John 4:21 like or unlike to 4:7?*
Its alike b/c it is basically saying love others b/c that shows that Christ lives in you.

I hope I understood and read this chapter correctly, cant wait to see you ladies answers. *Sounds like you did to me.*


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 8, 2012)

*SUNDAY JULY 8, 2012

Bible Study on: Genesis 24 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. How did Abraham know to choose a wife for his son (Verse 4)? Though God did not specifically command that he do this, was this a decision he built on his own accord?  (Hint - Genesis 23:17-18)
2. Why did Abraham not want a Canaanite wife for his son (Verse 3)? (Hint - think about the Canaanite practices.  Also think back to Genesis 23:17-18)
3. Why did Abraham want the future wife to be brought to his son as opposed to his son going back to live amongst the land of his future wife (Verse 5)?  (Hint - Genesis 24:6-8)
4.  What can we learn from Abraham about drafting plans from God's promises?  (Think back to Questions 1, 2, and 3.  Think about how Abraham used God's promises to draw conclusions about what he should and should not do.)
5. In Verses 12-14, Abraham's servant asked for a sign.  Was this sign unusual?  What would the sign have indicated about the woman's character?
6. Given Question 5, what can we learn from the servant when it comes to praying for a sign?  (Hint - If I want the Lord to show me a sign that Mr. Man is my future husband, would it be better for me to pray for a sign in the form of gold falling from the sky ... OR in the form of Mr. Man approaching me for godly courtship?)
7.  What did the servant do immediately after God answered his prayer (Verses 26-27)?  What can we learn from him once God answers our prayers - big or small?
8.  Think about the plans and decisions you are currently making for your life.  Are they built on promises God has given you?  Think about how you can be more like Abraham in this respect.
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2012)

*1. How did Abraham know to choose a wife for his son (Verse 4)? Though God did not specifically command that he do this, was this a decision he built on his own accord? (Hint - Genesis 23:17-18)*
B/C back in the days that’s what the parents did, picked a wife from w/in the family for the child to marry. So since he was an old man at this time he had to do it before he died and Isaac would marry a heffer from the hood LOL.
Don’t really understand the second half of the question in relations to Genesis 23:17-18....He bought land and buried Sarah there and that land was basically going to be a cemetery. 
So imma try to see about this….Basically at this time Sarah is dead already, so since Abe knows he is old and almost to the point of dying he wants to make sure he did his part in finding Isaac’s wife before he died since that leaves no one else to do it.

*2. Why did Abraham not want a Canaanite wife for his son (Verse 3)? (Hint - think about the Canaanite practices. Also think back to Genesis 23:17-18)*
I need help on this one, bc I know nothing about them Canaanite women and their practices besides that they were not Christians.

*3. Why did Abraham want the future wife to be brought to his son as opposed to his son going back to live amongst the land of his future wife (Verse 5)? (Hint - Genesis 24:6-8)*
B/C he wanted Isaac to stay in Canaan (God Abe this land and his descendants).
God told Abe that the land was for his descendants and that’s why Abe didn’t want Isaac to leave from there.

*4. What can we learn from Abraham about drafting plans from God's promises? (Think back to Questions 1, 2, and 3. Think about how Abraham used God's promises to draw conclusions about what he should and should not do.)*
Obey God and be obedient. Since God gave him that land he wanted to keep his family there, he will have the wife bought to his son. But because of the practices way back when he wanted to make sure Isaac married w/in the family bc it avoided letting non- Christians into the family.

*5. In Verses 12-14, Abraham's servant asked for a sign. Was this sign unusual? What would the sign have indicated about the woman's character?*
Yes it was unusual bc he wanted the girl to offer water to the camels also which was not allowed, but it would be a guaranteed sign to the servant that it was the girl for Isaac.
It shows that the girl had a heart to service others.

*6. Given Question 5, what can we learn from the servant when it comes to praying for a sign? (Hint - If I want the Lord to show me a sign that Mr. Man is my future husband, would it be better for me to pray for a sign in the form of gold falling from the sky ... OR in the form of Mr. Man approaching me for godly courtship?)*
Pray for the sign before the adventures and only ask for things that are pleasing to Gods eyes, none of that wordly crap.

*7. What did the servant do immediately after God answered his prayer (Verses 26-27)? What can we learn from him once God answers our prayers - big or small?*
Praise and thank God for what he had done.

*8. Think about the plans and decisions you are currently making for your life. Are they built on promises God has given you? Think about how you can be more like Abraham in this respect.*
Something for me to think about.....

*I enjoyed this Bible Study as well as the sermon that was given at church today. I have some indepth reading to do thanks *loolalooh


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 15, 2012)

*SUNDAY JULY 15, 2012

Bible Study on: Hebrews 5:11-Hebrews 6 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What is meant by "milk" and "solid food" in Hebrews 5:13-14?
2. What is the difference between a Christian who needs "milk" versus a Christian who can handle "solid food"?
3. What are some of the basic/elementary teachings of Christ (Hint - Hebrews 6:1-2)?
4. What defines a "mature" Christian as gathered from Hebrews 6:1-3?  Do you want to be a "mature" Christian?
5. Some use Hebrews 6:4-6 to describe what happens when one "falls away" or when one's "heart hardens".  What is Hebrews 6:4-6 saying about such a person?  What warning is it giving?
6. What is the meaning behind the metaphor in Hebrews 6:7-8?
7. Is God "unjust" (Hint - Hebrews 6:10)?
8. How does a Christian refrain from becoming "spiritually dull/indifferent" (NLT) or "lazy" (NIV) or "sluggish" (NKJV) (referring to Hebrews 6:12)?  (Hint - Hebrews 6:11).
9. What is one of God's promises to us (Hebrews 6:16-20)?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 15, 2012)

1. What is meant by "milk" and "solid food" in Hebrews 5:13-14?-Milk being soft light things of God. I think back when one first finds God he woes us and stuff happens so easy with our little prayers. As we grow and mature things do go as smoothly anymore and things of solid doctrine come forth and things called waiting,fasting and praying come hard.

2. What is the difference between a Christian who needs "milk" versus a Christian who can handle "solid food"? Sorta answered that with question 1. Milk for a christian is soft light stuff that God is peace and love and gum drops and lollipops. Solid is purification,obedience, sanctification,etc.

3. What are some of the basic/elementary teachings of Christ (Hint - Hebrews 6:1-2)?
Repentance being one and being clean.

4. What defines a "mature" Christian as gathered from Hebrews 6:1-3? Do you want to be a "mature" Christian? Someone who isn't stumbling on basic doctrine. I desire to be mature and unwavering in my faith. This takes time and sacrifice.


5. Some use Hebrews 6:4-6 to describe what happens when one "falls away" or when one's "heart hardens". What is Hebrews 6:4-6 saying about such a person? What warning is it giving?
Well this is sorta weird to answer however the warning I would get is not to become hardened as it's almost impossible turn back.

6. What is the meaning behind the metaphor in Hebrews 6:7-8?
The land doesn't bear fruit that is useful and therefore it's thrown away and burnt.

7. Is God "unjust" (Hint - Hebrews 6:10)?

Nope

8. How does a Christian refrain from becoming "spiritually dull/indifferent" (NLT) or "lazy" (NIV) or "sluggish" (NKJV) (referring to Hebrews 6:12)? (Hint - Hebrews 6:11).

We as christian's must always keep our zeal,stay on guard and always remain in the word daily. Like we can't get comfy in our lives. We can't get so out of touch and become so routine in our daily lives. When this happens any slight bumps in the road will do damage.

9. What is one of God's promises to us (Hebrews 6:16-20)?
God promises will be fulfilled simple bc God can't lie and why does he have to lie.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 15, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. What is meant by "milk" and "solid food" in Hebrews 5:13-14?

Milk refers to the basics of the gospel and solid food refers to the knowledge and training one needs to grow in their walk

 2. What is the difference between a Christian who needs "milk" versus a Christian who can handle "solid food"?

A Christian who needs "milk" still does not understand the basics.  A Christian who can handle "Solid food" is ready to understand the deeper things of God and progress in becoming more like Christ.

 3. What are some of the basic/elementary teachings of Christ (Hint - Hebrews 6:1-2)?

Salvation by faith and not works, baptisms, laying on of hands, resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgement.

 4. What defines a "mature" Christian as gathered from Hebrews 6:1-3?  Do you want to be a "mature" Christian?

A Mature Christian is one who is continually growing in their relationship with Christ, Is developing Christ like behavior and has a life that demonstrates real change.

 5. Some use Hebrews 6:4-6 to describe what happens when one "falls away"  or when one's "heart hardens".  What is Hebrews 6:4-6 saying about such  a person?  What warning is it giving?

There are several interpretations of this passage.  I don't fully understand these scriptures but I believe that the falling away being written here is falling away from the truth that we are saved by faith in what Christ did on the Cross and returning to a belief that one's works will save them.

 6. What is the meaning behind the metaphor in Hebrews 6:7-8?

God will bless what is good and useful and destroy what is not.

 7. Is God "unjust" (Hint - Hebrews 6:10)?

No

 8. How does a Christian refrain from becoming "spiritually  dull/indifferent" (NLT) or "lazy" (NIV) or "sluggish" (NKJV) (referring  to Hebrews 6:12)?  (Hint - Hebrews 6:11).

by being diligent and following the example of others that have been shown to be faithful and patient.

 9. What is one of God's promises to us (Hebrews 6:16-20)?

That we will dwell in His presence.
*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. What is meant by "milk" and "solid food" in Hebrews 5:13-14?
In order to grow from "baby" Christians to "mature" Christians we must be able to distinguish good from evil. Have a deeper knowledge of God (solid food), which is determined by our spiritual growth.

2. What is the difference between a Christian who needs "milk" versus a Christian who can handle "solid food"?
The "milk" Christian doesnt know good from evil. He is not as strong as the "solid food" Christian and want the goodness of the Lord without been totally capable of digesting it. The "solid food" Christian has put what he learned into practice and he has grown and understands. 

3. What are some of the basic/elementary teachings of Christ (Hint - Hebrews 6:1-2)?
Importance of Faith in God
Meaning of Baptism and Spiritual Gifts
Repenting from evil deeds
Eternal Judgement
Resurrection of the Dead
Etc......

4. What defines a "mature" Christian as gathered from Hebrews 6:1-3?  Do you want to be a "mature" Christian?
 A "mature" Christian moves beyond the basic teachings to a more complete understanding of faith.
Teach new Christians the basics

5. Some use Hebrews 6:4-6 to describe what happens when one "falls away" or when one's "heart hardens".  What is Hebrews 6:4-6 saying about such a person?  What warning is it giving?
That person is nailing JC to the cross once again. But he died once and for all and he WILL NOT be crucified again.
They are cutting themselves off from Gods forgiveness.
Those who reject Christ will NOT be saved.

6. What is the meaning behind the metaphor in Hebrews 6:7-8?
An unproductive Christian life falls under Gods condemnation.

Real seeds (Christians) are cared for by the farmer (God) and will produce good crops (spiritual maturity).

7. Is God "unjust" (Hint - Hebrews 6:10)?
Never

8. How does a Christian refrain from becoming "spiritually dull/indifferent" (NLT) or "lazy" (NIV) or "sluggish" (NKJV) (referring to Hebrews 6:12)?  (Hint - Hebrews 6:11).
Keep loving others
Train hard and run well
Remember the reward that lies ahead.

9. What is one of God's promises to us (Hebrews 6:16-20)?
He doesnt lie

*​


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 29, 2012)

*SUNDAY JULY 29, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 Corinthians 7 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why does Paul encourage celibacy (Verse 1)?
2. Why does Paul suggest marriage as an alternative to sexual immorality (Verse 2)? Hint in Verse 9.
3. If "one can control oneself", why does Paul think it is better to remain single (Verse 8)? Hint in Verses 32 and 34.
4. What did the Lord reveal to Paul about divorce (Verse 10-11)? What is the exception according to Paul (Verse 15)?
5. In an unequally yoked marriage, how does the Christian/believing partner bring "holiness" or "sanctification" into the union (Verse 12-14, Verse 16)?
6. Is Paul encouraging unequally yoked marriages?
7. What is the meaning of Verse 22?
8. What does Paul mean by "problems" or "trouble(s)" in Verse 28? Hint in Verses 32-35.
9. Explain Verse 38.  Hint in Verses 36-37 as well as in Verse 7.
10. Does Paul look down upon those who marry? Hints are throughout the chapter including in Verses 6-7? 
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jul 29, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *SUNDAY JULY 29, 2012​*
> 
> *Bible Study on: 1 Corinthians 7 *​
> *Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm*​
> ...


 

I just want to thank you for leading bible studies. You are an inspiration.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 29, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why does Paul encourage celibacy (Verse 1)?

So that Christians could put all of their focus on the things of God.

2. Why does Paul suggest marriage as an alternative to sexual immorality (Verse 2)? Hint in Verse 9.

He realized that most would not be able to live a celibate life and abstain from sexual contact without committing the sin of fornication. Marriage is the only place for sexual expression.

3. If "one can control oneself", why does Paul think it is better to remain single (Verse 8)? Hint in Verses 32 and 34.

So that one can put their total focus on pleasing God and doing his work.  One has more freedom when they don't have a family. 

** 4. What did the Lord reveal to Paul about divorce (Verse 10-11)? What is the exception according to Paul (Verse 15)?

That a wife is not allowed to leave her husband and a husband can not divorce his wife.  If they do divorce or separate, they are to remain unmarried or reconcile.  The exception is if the unbelieving spouse leaves. ( Purposely doing things to "make" your spouse leave doesn't count).

 5. In an unequally yoked marriage, how does the Christian/believing  partner bring "holiness" or "sanctification" into the union (Verse  12-14, Verse 16)?

By living a Godly lifestyle, prayer, being "Christ like" towards their spouse they can be a positive influence to their spouse and God may **use them to bring their spouse to Christ.

6. Is Paul encouraging unequally yoked marriages?

No, he is probably speaking to those who converted while already married and their spouse did not convert.

7. What is the meaning of Verse 22?

Those who are slaves of men are free in the eyes of God.  All people are equal to God.

 8. What does Paul mean by "problems" or "trouble(s)" in Verse 28? Hint in Verses 32-35.

He means the normal everyday cares and distractions of life.  He could also be referring to the persecution Christians were facing during that time.

 9. Explain Verse 38.  Hint in Verses 36-37 as well as in Verse 7.

It seems as if Paul is saying that it is good to marry but better not to.

 10. Does Paul look down upon those who marry? Hints are throughout the chapter including in Verses 6-7? 

I don't think that Paul looks down on those who marry.  He states that both celibacy and marriage are gifts but it does seem that he promotes the celibate lifestyle as allowing more freedom to focus on God and spreading the gospel.

*​


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2012)

......................


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 12, 2012)

*SUNDAY AUGUST 12, 2012

Bible Study on: Ruth 1-2 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Was Orpah wrong to leave Naomi (Ruth 1)?
2. Why did Ruth stay with Naomi (Ruth 1)?
3. Why did Naomi change her name to Mara (Ruth 1)?  What does "Naomi" mean?  What does "Mara" mean?
4. Had Naomi lost faith in the Lord (Ruth 1)?
5. What was the first thing Boaz noticed about Ruth (Ruth 2:5-12, particularly verses 11-12)?  Unfortunately, how does this differ from the world in which we live today?  What do worldly men notice about us first (Hint: the "physical")?
6. Describe Ruth's character.  How is she an example of a "godly" woman?
7. Why do you think Boaz did what he did in Ruth 2:15-16?
8. What did Naomi mean by "He is showing his kindness ... to your dead husband(NLT)", "He has not stopped showing his kindness ... the dead.(NIV)," "Blessed be he of the Lord, who has not forsaken His kindness to ... the dead! (NKJV)" (Ruth 2:20)?


*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​


kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 12, 2012)

[

*Questions to consider: 
1. Was Orpah wrong to leave Naomi (Ruth 1)?

I may be wrong. But no, she wasn't wrong her husband was dead.  But I can see why some would say yes, technically Naomi was mother to Orpah.

 2. Why did Ruth stay with Naomi (Ruth 1)?

Ruth was dedicated to Naomi; I believe saw her as a mother figure....as family.

 3. Why did Naomi change her name to Mara (Ruth 1)?  What does "Naomi" mean?  What does "Mara" mean?

Naomi changed her name because she was grieving after losing her husband and sons.

 4. Had Naomi lost faith in the Lord (Ruth 1)?

Yes. She felt the Lord had abandoned her.

 5. What was the first thing Boaz noticed about Ruth (Ruth 2:5-12, particularly verses 11-12)?  Unfortunately, how does this differ from the world in which we live today?  What do worldly men notice about us first (Hint: the "physical")?

He noticed that she didn't have a male representative. During that time, women were'nt allowed to be "independent".  Today women are more independent, most don't have a male representative to look after their best interest.  

Men today, noticed women's beauty.


 6. Describe Ruth's character.  How is she an example of a "godly" woman?

7. Why do you think Boaz did what he did in Ruth 2:15-16?
8. What did Naomi mean by "He is showing his kindness ... to your dead husband(NLT)", "He has not stopped showing his kindness ... the dead.(NIV)," "Blessed be he of the Lord, who has not forsaken His kindness to ... the dead! (NKJV)" (Ruth 2:20)?
*

The questions about the dead, I vaguely understand, I know it was the culture at that time, but I fully don't understand it.​


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for tagging me, I'll be back soon


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 12, 2012)

*1. Was Orpah wrong to leave Naomi (Ruth 1)?*

*I don’t think it was wrong for Orpah to leave Naomi. I believe it was part of God’s plan.

**2. Why did Ruth stay with Naomi (Ruth 1)?*

*I believe it was God’s divine plan for Ruth to stay with Naomi. Ruth had a bond (soul-tie) with her mother-in-law that was driven by God. I believe that God places strong desires in our heart to fulfill His purpose. *

*In the natural, it did not make sense for Ruth to leave her country, family, and go to an unknown place and believe in a God that she barely knew. In addition, Naomi did not promise or insinuate that their lives would be better in Bethlehem. Yet, Ruth still insisted on going. *

*3. Why did Naomi change her name to Mara (Ruth 1)? What does "Naomi" mean? What does "Mara" mean?*

*Naomi means ‘sweet’ and Mara means ‘bitter’.*

*Naomi changed her name because she was bitter. *

*4. Had Naomi lost faith in the Lord (Ruth 1)?*

*Yes, Naomi lost her faith in the Lord. Naomi was angry with God because of her lost, pain, and suffering. Naomi felt abandoned, rejected; as if she was being punished by God. *

*She couldn’t see or understand at that time that God allows suffering for a purpose.

*
*5. What was the first thing Boaz noticed about Ruth (Ruth 2:5-12, particularly verses 11-12)? Unfortunately, how does this differ from the world in which we live today? What do worldly men notice about us first (Hint: the "physical")?


**Boaz noticed that Ruth was a devoted hard-worker which led him to inquire more about her. Boaz found out that Ruth left her family and country to take care of her mother-in-law which he strongly admired.  *

*Ruth physical appearance is not described in the bible but she could have had a nice feminine grace about her.*

*I believe worldly and Christian men pay attention to the external, outer appearance first. However, I think most men that want a committed relationship, marriage would seek more than the physical aspects of a woman.*

*6. Describe Ruth's character. How is she an example of a "godly" woman?


**Ruth is kind, patient, compassionate, and loyal.*

*7. Why do you think Boaz did what he did in Ruth 2:15-16?*

*Boaz showed kindness to Ruth because he admired how she loved and cared for her mother-in-law in hardship.*

*Ironically, Boaz prayed that God would bless Ruth for her compassion and commitment toward Naomi, and God uses Boaz as the source to bless both women.*
*

8. What did Naomi mean by "He is showing his kindness ... to your dead husband(NLT)", "He has not stopped showing his kindness ... the dead.(NIV)," "Blessed be he of the Lord, who has not forsaken His kindness to ... the dead! (NKJV)" (Ruth 2:20)?*

*Naomi is referring to Jehovah – God. She now realizes that God hasn’t forsaken her but showing His kindness and faithfulness.*


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 19, 2012)

*SUNDAY AUGUST 19, 2012

Bible Study on: Matthew 13 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why did Jesus use parables (Matthew 13:10-15)?
2. Interpret the parable Jesus told in Matthew 13:3-9.  What does the "seed" represent?  What does each "soil" represent?  Which "seed" was the most fruitful and why? (Hint: Matthew 13:18-23)
3. Which "seed" are you?  Which "seed" do you want to be?
4. Interpret Matthew 13:28-30.  Interpret why the servants/workers were told to leave the weeds among the wheat.
5. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:31-32 and Matthew 13:33.
6. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:44 and Matthew 13:45-46.
7. Interpret Matthew 13:52.
8. Which of these parables is your favorite and why?
9. Why did the people of Nazareth refuse to believe in Jesus (Matthew 13:53-57)?
10. Why did Jesus do few miracles in Nazareth (Matthew 13:58)?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Why did Jesus use parables (Matthew 13:10-15)?-From what I was able to gather it's not for everyone to understand. Only certain folks are pivy to God's meaning in the parables.
2. Interpret the parable Jesus told in Matthew 13:3-9. What does the "seed" represent? What does each "soil" represent? Which "seed" was the most fruitful and why? (Hint: Matthew 13:18-23) To my understanding this parable meaning is that through out the journey some people-seed will fall in various areas. Some will fall and not have roots-foundation,some will fall in toxic areas-thorns and others will fall in good ground that they can grow and multiple. 

3. Which "seed" are you? Which "seed" do you want to be? I think I'm the first seed that has no roots due to many reasons. We all would like to be the later seed.
4. Interpret Matthew 13:28-30. Interpret why the servants/workers were told to leave the weeds among the wheat.
In this parable I gather as we are in the mix of the world there will weeds-things that can basically leech off you and kill you. The master wanted the workers to let things brew first then at harvest pick the things that destroy from things that have life and substance.
5. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:31-32 and Matthew 13:33. In this parable something so small as a muster seed-sometimes that can mirror our faith can grow so strong with God's faithful pruning and care that it will will grow large and prosperous.

6. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:44 and Matthew 13:45-46. In this one heaven is something that is cherished so much that one will sell all they have and release all they have in order to be free enough to have it. Something we should do as christians in a world that is so binding.

7. Interpret Matthew 13:52. Unsure

8. Which of these parables is your favorite and why? Muster seed one simple because of my background.

9. Why did the people of Nazareth refuse to believe in Jesus (Matthew 13:53-57)? Because Jesus wasn't some decorated scholar that went to Harvard or some ivy league school and he didn't come from the right family and such they disregarded his worth and his teachings.

10. Why did Jesus do few miracles in Nazareth (Matthew 13:58)? Unbelief.


I must say this was hard and I wasn't going to do it because I'm not a bible thumper scholar but I'm glad I did it restores me mentally.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 20, 2012)

Bible Study on: Matthew 13 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm

Questions to consider:

1. Why did Jesus use parables (Matthew 13:10-15)?  

They fulfill prophecy and I think they also "weed out" those whose hearts are hardened, 

2. Interpret the parable Jesus told in Matthew 13:3-9.  What does the "seed" represent?  What does each "soil" represent?  Which "seed" was the most fruitful and why? (Hint: Matthew 13:18-23)

The seed represents the Gospel and each soil represents how a persons heart responds to it, whether they accept it and let it sink down into their hearts or they let it be choked out. The seed that fell on "good soil" Was the most fruitful and that's the one I want to be. 

3. Which "seed" are you?  Which "seed" do you want to be?

 I have moments where I identify with the one that fell among the thorns (or as I interpret them the trials of life), but I do think I'm the one that fell among the good soil and in the end I still want to be there,

4. Interpret Matthew 13:28-30.  Interpret why the servants/workers were told to leave the weeds among the wheat. 

Because trying to pull out the weeds would hinder the wheat. And also maybe the owner didn't trust the servants to be able to sort it like him.

5. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:31-32 and Matthew 13:33. 

Mustard Seed: I think the Kingdom of Heaven is like a mustard seed because it appears small and humble, but produces a great tree. The Gospel is simple - almost too simple for some to accept, but really it's the greatest of all things. 
Yeast: I think this one has a similar connotation as the previous parable; the Kingdom of Heaven (or the Gospel?) is just one thing, but it covers everything. Christ's wok on the cross was one act that took care of everything, 

6. Interpret the parables in Matthew 13:44 and Matthew 13:45-46. 

The Kingdom of Heaven is more precious than anything one could own. 

7. Interpret Matthew 13:52. 

The teachers of religious law who accept the Gospel don't lose the treasure they found in old scripture, but they add to it. The Old Testament and New Testament are both gems of truth, 

8. Which of these parables is your favorite and why?

 I like the last one (Matthew 13:52)) and Matthew 13:3-9 because it's like a heart check. It reminds me to make sure I'm letting Jesus and His truths  permeate my heart and keep "running the race" so I'm not to be a seed that's choked out. 

9. Why did the people of Nazareth refuse to believe in Jesus (Matthew 13:53-57)? 

 Because they knew his "humble origin" and saw nothing special about it.

10. Why did Jesus do few miracles in Nazareth (Matthew 13:58)? 

Because they would not believe Him. They had hard hearts.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 2, 2012)

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 2, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 Peter 4 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What does living for God consist of?  (Hint: 1 Peter 4:1-11)
2. What is meant by "whoever suffers in the body is done with sin (NIV)" OR "for he who has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin (NKJV)" OR "For if you have suffered physically for Christ, you have finished with sin (NLT)"?  (Referencing 1 Peter 4:1)
3. What are we do with our spiritual gifts (Hint: 1 Peter 4:10-11)?  Are you using your spiritual gift?
4. Interpret Verse 12.  Do you sometimes think it "strange," or are "surprised," when a "fiery" trial hits?
5. Interpret Verse 13.  Why should we be "glad" or "rejoice"?
6. Interpret Verse 15 in the context of the rest of 1 Peter 4.  How is the suffering mentioned in that verse different from the suffering mentioned in the rest of the chapter?
7. Interpret Verses 17-18.
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not gonna give my answers yet, but I want you to know that this Chapter here is right on time. I'm going through a lil of everything mentioned. I know this is meant to be a word for me and I look forward to the responses.


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 2, 2012)

1. What does living for God consist of? (Hint: 1 Peter 4:1-11)

I think it means living as Christ like as possible.  Perfection is impossible, but we can avoid knowingly walking in sin.

2. What is meant by "whoever suffers in the body is done with sin (NIV)" OR "for he who has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin (NKJV)" OR "For if you have suffered physically for Christ, you have finished with sin (NLT)"? (Referencing 1 Peter 4:1)

I believe it means if you are a Christian and have walked in sin, you realize the pain that accompanies it and will refuse to continue in it.

3. What are we do with our spiritual gifts (Hint: 1 Peter 4:10-11)? Are you using your spiritual gift?

We are to use our gift/talent to minister to each.  I don't know what my gift is (yet) but I gonna be in prayer to find out.

4. Interpret Verse 12. Do you sometimes think it "strange," or are "surprised," when a "fiery" trial hits?

Its saying don't be surprised or question why when you face trials.  We, as Christians should expect them. 

5. Interpret Verse 13. Why should we be "glad" or "rejoice"?

Christ was tested and aren't we trying to be Christ like?  I take it that we are tested it is to make us more like Him or that we are on the right track and Satan is busy trying to throw troubles in our path.

6. Interpret Verse 15 in the context of the rest of 1 Peter 4. How is the suffering mentioned in that verse different from the suffering mentioned in the rest of the chapter?

The suffering in verse 15 is for actions that we have done.  When we sin or commit crimes we are punished and suffer deservedly.  When suffering for the cause of Christ we don't deserve it.  


7. Interpret Verses 17-18.

Christians will be judged first in the last days.  We were supposed to be the examples to the "world" during our time on Earth.  If we were poor representatives, we will be judged accordingly.  
Those outside the will of God and living in sin will not be saved whether they be unbelievers or false "Christians".


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 3, 2012)

1. What does living for God consist of?  (Hint: 1 Peter 4:1-11) Avoiding sin, living in love (1 Peter 4:8), and giving yourself to God's will.

2. What is meant by "whoever suffers in the body is done with sin (NIV)" OR "for he who has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin (NKJV)" OR "For if you have suffered physically for Christ, you have finished with sin (NLT)"?  (Referencing 1 Peter 4:1) 

I'm not sure, but I think it's saying that those who live for Christ so much that they withstand physical suffering do not live the same as the rest of the world. Also alluding to "dying to the flesh" and suffering as a result. 

3. What are we do with our spiritual gifts (Hint: 1 Peter 4:10-11)?  Are you using your spiritual gift?

 We're supposed to use our gifts to serve others. I'm not even sure what gifts I have. 

4. Interpret Verse 12.  Do you sometimes think it "strange," or are "surprised," when a "fiery" trial hits? 

We're not supposed to be surprised, but I used to be until I had enough of them to make me "used" to them. 

5. Interpret Verse 13.  Why should we be "glad" or "rejoice"? 

We should see our sufferings as something we share with Christ and we should rejoice because suffering will make it that much sweeter when his glory is revealed,

6. Interpret Verse 15 in the context of the rest of 1 Peter 4.  How is the suffering mentioned in that verse different from the suffering mentioned in the rest of the chapter? 

The kind of suffering is suffering in verse 15 is because of sin, like you're being punished. While the suffering described in the rest of the chapter is actually suffering for Christ, for a cause, and it is not because of sin, but it's a test of our faith. This kind of suffering isn't shameful. Although ironically when Christ was crucified they tried to shame him and put him up there with thieves, but Christ did not suffer as a murderer, thief, criminal, etc. he suffered for God's glory even though those in the world were blind and didn't see it that way. This is the same way we suffer, what we're going through may even outwardly look shameful, but in the end it's not, we're suffering in the same Spirit that Christ suffered. Hallelujah. 

7. Interpret Verses 17-18 

Not sure, but I think it's saying we shouldn't be arrogant, we will be judge according to our walk too, although if we who are already securely saved are judged then how awful will it be for the wicked? So we should gladly suffer the trials we encounter as Christians because we should just be happy to bear the name of Christ. Also keeping this judgement in mind we must commit to God and do right, not play around with sin.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey DaiseeDay, MrsIQ, and others:

*Here is a test to Determine YOUR Spiritual Gift*

I found out mine a while ago from two different tests (one at church and one with this link).  Both tests gave me similar results; my top three gifts are giving, poverty, and faith.  The next two are prophecy and discernment, but the top three are where I am more gifted.

God Bless!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 9, 2012)

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2012

Bible Study on: Deuteronomy 8 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Meditate on Deut 8:2-3.  Were you ever in a "wilderness"?  What did the Lord teach you?
2. What is meant by we "do/shall not live by bread alone"? (Deut 8:3)
3. Meditate on Deut 8:4.  In spite of your trials, how has the Lord kept your "clothes" and "feet" intact (metaphorically speaking)?
4. Meditate on Deut 8:10.  Do you remember to "praise" the Lord for the "good land" He gives you?
5. Meditate on Deut 8:11-14.  Do you forget the Lord and His commands in your "plenty"?
6. What is one reason that the Lord brought Israel through a wilderness prior to reaching the Promised Land (HINT: Deut 8:17.)?  What are some other reasons that God brought the Israelites and others through a wilderness (HINT: Think about Jesus and His wilderness in Matthew 4:1-4, Moses and his wilderness in Exodus 3:1-10, Israelites entering the wilderness in Exodus 13:17-18, Israelites staying in the wilderness in Joshua 5:6, etc.)?
7.  Why were the Israelites called to remember (how God led them through and out of the wilderness)?  Why were they called to obey (the Lord's commands)?
8.  Do you remember (how He has brought you through some things) and obey (Him)?  Meditate.
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## proudofmynaps (Sep 10, 2012)

Holding my spot. Will do tomorrow when I've had time to meditate.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 10, 2012)

loolalooh said:
			
		

> Hey DaiseeDay, MrsIQ, and others:
> 
> Here is a test to Determine YOUR Spiritual Gift
> 
> ...



Holding my spot for this weeks bible study too, but wanted to say thanks loolalooh! It was really helpful and I realize I have more than I think, I just didn't view them as spiritual gifts


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 11, 2012)

1. Meditate on Deut 8:2-3.  Were you ever in a "wilderness"?  What did the Lord teach you? God taught me how much I need Him, that I can't do things on my own, that He really does care for my every need, and He does what He says He will.

2. What is meant by we "do/shall not live by bread alone"? (Deut 8:3) That the cares of this world are not all we should depend on, spiritual nourishment from the Word of God is needed just like we need to feed our physical bodies with food.

3. Meditate on Deut 8:4.  In spite of your trials, how has the Lord kept your "clothes" and "feet" intact (metaphorically speaking)? I was confused about the significance of clothes and feet, but then I thought clothes keep you covered and feet allow you to move and that's what I feel like God has done for me; kept me covered (protected) and even though He has taken away a lot of things that would make me happy, I'm still alive and He's given me just enough encouragement to keep looking up and forward - "moving" I guess, 

4. Meditate on Deut 8:10.  Do you remember to "praise" the Lord for the "good land" He gives you?

I do praise God when good things happen, the hard part is remembering those things during the hard times and praising Him then. 

5. Meditate on Deut 8:11-14.  Do you forget the Lord and His commands in your "plenty"?

6. What is one reason that the Lord brought Israel through a wilderness prior to reaching the Promised Land (HINT: Deut 8:17.)?  What are some other reasons that God brought the Israelites and others through a wilderness (HINT: Think about Jesus and His wilderness in Matthew 4:1-4, Moses and his wilderness in Exodus 3:1-10, Israelites entering the wilderness in Exodus 13:17-18, Israelites staying in the wilderness in Joshua 5:6, etc.)?

God brought Israel through a wilderness so that they would remember Him - to keep His commandments and also not get arrogant and think that they had victory on their own. Other reasons He takes people through wildernesses are to be tested/tempted (like Jesus in Matthew 4); To show them that He is much bigger than their circumstances and capabilities or lack thereof (Moses); So that they wont change their minds and quit on Him (Exodus 13:17-18); and so that  they will recognize the importance of obeying him (Joshua 5:6). 


7.  Why were the Israelites called to remember (how God led them through and out of the wilderness)?  Why were they called to obey (the Lord's commands)? They were called to remember so that they would not become arrogant and think they did it all on their own and stop obeying God's commands. They were called to obey His commands because God is establishing a covenant here and breaking it would bring heavy destruction upon them

8.  Do you remember (how He has brought you through some things) and obey (Him)?  Meditate.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 16, 2012)

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 16, 2012

Bible Study on: Jeremiah 29 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What was God’s response to Hananiah in 28:12-17?  What would be his punishment? 
2. What does Jeremiah do in 29:1?  Why would he need to do this? (29:8-9)  What does Jeremiah tell the people to do in Babylon? (29:5-7) 
3. What will be the duration of the exile in Babylon? (29:10)  What will bring it to an end? (29:11-14) 
4. How can we apply Jeremiah 29:11 to our own lives and what God has for us? 
5. Who does Jeremiah talk about in 29:15-20?  What is the message regarding them? 
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 16, 2012)

Another question was added to the above: 
*4. How can we apply Jeremiah 29:11 to our own lives and what God has for us? *


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been meaning to do this... Better late than never 

Questions to consider:

1. What was God’s response to Hananiah in 28:12-17?  What would be his punishment? He killed him.

2. What does Jeremiah do in 29:1?  He wrote a letter to the people who had been exiled to Babylon
Why would he need to do this? (29:8-9) They were being deceived by the prophets and fortune tellers there.

What does Jeremiah tell the people to do in Babylon? (29:5-7) Plan to stay there; build homes, plant gardens, start families, work for peace in the city and pray for it.

3. What will be the duration of the exile in Babylon? (29:10) 70 years 
 What will bring it to an end? (29:11-14) The Lord. He said he will bring them out of captivity, restore their fortunes, and take them home.

4. How can we apply Jeremiah 29:11 to our own lives and what God has for us?

We can trust God. In this book God is telling His people basically that they need to stay where they are being held captive. I was just reading a much needed devotional about how we always try to escape trials instead of letting God see us through them in His timing. Even today you hear "prophets" saying that for "someone" your "turn around is near" when that's not always true. If there's trials that won't go away instead of running ourselves ragged trying to get out of them we can pray and hand it over to God and trust that He does have a good future for us despite how long it takes to for Him to lead us out of a bad situation. Like Joel Osteen says "bloom where you're planted" - sounds like that's what God was telling them. 

5. Who does Jeremiah talk about in 29:15-20?  What is the message regarding them?

The people who wouldn't listen to God's prophets; the kings and His people who aren't in exile. He says He will bring catastrophe upon them; he will give them war, famine, and disease; and he will make a mockery out of them.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 23, 2012)

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 23, 2012

Bible Study on: Isaiah 55 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What is God inviting Israel (and us) to "drink/eat" in Verse 1?  Is it free?
2. What "good" is He referring to in Verse 2?  What would be considered "bad" food?  
3. How can we apply Verses 6-7 today?  How important is it especially considering that the end times are approaching?
4. Interpret Verses 8-9.  How can we apply them to situations, storms, and trials we face today.
5. Interpret Verses 11-13.  What is the "everlasting sign" a sign of?  
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## proudofmynaps (Sep 23, 2012)

*Questions to consider:
1. What is God inviting Israel (and us) to "drink/eat" in Verse 1? Is it free?
God is offering us salvation. It is free it we want it.

2. What "good" is He referring to in Verse 2? What would be considered "bad" food?
Salvation=Good          Worldly Thing= Bad
3. How can we apply Verses 6-7 today? How important is it especially considering that the end times are approaching?
We should seek God daily as he is waiting for us. Don't wait until it is to late as we don't know when he will come back to earth.

4. Interpret Verses 8-9. How can we apply them to situations, storms, and trials we face today.
We can learn to leave our problems to God as he as a better plan for them then we do.

5. Interpret Verses 11-13. What is the "everlasting sign" a sign of?*


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 23, 2012)

Holding my spot. If I don't post today, I'll post on lunch tomorrow.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 30, 2012)

*SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 30, 2012

Bible Study on: Acts 16 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why did Paul want Timothy to join him? (Hint: Verse 3)
2. Why did Paul have Timothy circumcised? (Hint: Verse 3)  Was it required in order to witness for Christ?
3. In Verses 6-9, in what three ways did the Spirit lead Paul?  Did he take heed?
4. In this chapter, which three people became believers as a result of Paul's ministry?  In what ways?
5. In Verse 17, why would a demon-possessed girl shout/speak such words, though true?  Why did this annoy Paul?
6. What did Paul and Silas do while in prison? (Hint: Verse 25) Do you do the same during your trials, tribulations, and storms?
7. Who caused the prison doors to be opened?  Paul and Silas were at peace prior to the doors being opened.  What other verses in the Bible does this remind you of?  (E.g. Isaiah 26:3, Proverbs 3:5-6, Psalm 46:10, etc.)
8. Why did Paul say what he said in Verse 37?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Questions to consider: 
1. Why did Paul want Timothy to join him? (Hint: Verse 3)  Timothy was well thought of by the believers so Paul wanted hm to join them.*
*
2. Why did Paul have Timothy circumcised? (Hint: Verse 3) Was it required in order to witness for Christ? Paul did it to remove some of the stigma that Timothy had with Jewish believers and not it was not required.

3. In Verses 6-9, in what three ways did the Spirit lead Paul? Did he take heed? It didn not let them go to Asia or Bithynia and yes he did take heed.

4. In this chapter, which three people became believers as a result of Paul's ministry? In what ways? Lydia, the demon-possessed slave gir, andthe jailer.

5. In Verse 17, why would a demon-possessed girl shout/speak such words, though true? Why did this annoy Paul? The words were true but her source was a demon and Paul would not accept the demon's words because this would be linking God's words with the words of a demon.

6. What did Paul and Silas do while in prison? (Hint: Verse 25) Do you do the same during your trials, tribulations, and storms? They spent time praying and singing...giving praises to God.  I do the same during trials but it's not always easy.

7. Who caused the prison doors to be opened? Paul and Silas were at peace prior to the doors being opened. What other verses in the Bible does this remind you of? (E.g. Isaiah 26:3, Proverbs 3:5-6, Psalm 46:10, etc.) God caused the doors to be opened

8. Why did Paul say what he said in Verse 37? Because he knew that they were wrongly accused and jailed, he also wanted the soldiers to see the error of their ways.  Also they brought more people to Christ by not sneeking out of jail.*


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 7, 2012)

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 7, 2012

Bible Study on: Hebrews 11 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Interpret Verse 1 in your own words.  What is faith?
2. Interpret Verse 3 in your own words.
3. Without faith, is it impossible to please God? (Hint: Verse 6)
4. How did Noah act "by faith"? (Hint: Verse 7, Genesis 6:22)
5. What is one important way in which Abraham acted "by faith"? (Hint: Verses 8-10, Genesis 12:1-4)
6. What is another important way in which Abraham acted "by faith"? (Hint: Verses 17-19)
7. How did Sarah (his wife) act "by faith"? (Hint: Verse 11)
8. Why isn't God "ashamed" to be called their (i.e., Abraham, Noah, Sarah, Abel, etc.) God? (Hint: Verse 15-16).
9. How did Moses' parents act "by faith"?  (Hint: Verse 23)
10. How can we practice Verse 26 in our lives today?  Consider the "treasures" of this world.
11. Interpret Verses 39-40.  (Hint: Consider the fact that these people died before Christ came.)
12. Considering the examples of faith in this chapter, how does your faith measure up?  What can you learn from these people who came before us?
*​​
kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 14, 2012)

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 14, 2012

Bible Study on: 2 Corinthians 10 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. Though we walk in the flesh (or, though we are human {NLT}), do we war according to flesh?  What are our weapons of warfare?
2. Interpret Verse 7 in your own words.
3. Why is Paul not ashamed in Verse 8?
4. How are people measuring Paul in Verse 10?  What should they really pay attention to?
5. In applying Verses 12-13 to our lives today, why should we not compare ourselves with those who commend themselves? (Hint: end of Verse 12, Verse 18).
6. Verses 13-18: What are the "limits" (or "boundaries" {NLT}) within which Paul boasts?
7. Who is better off? He commends himself or he who the Lord commends? (Hint: Verse 18).  
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 21, 2012)

see below ...


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 21, 2012)

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 21, 2012

Bible Study on: Jude 1 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. In Verse 3, why is Jude urging the church to defend (or contend for) the faith? (Hint: Verse 4.)
2. What does Jude first remind the church of?  What did Jesus do to those who did not remain faithful (or those who did not believe) (Hint: Verse 5.)?  
3. What does Jude next remind the church of? (Hint: Verse 6 AND Verse 7.)
4. Referring to Verse 10, how do these false teachers or apostates bring about their own destruction?  (Hint: Verses 8-11.)
5. In Verses 12-13, what metaphors does Jude use for these false teachers or apostates?  Why are these people so dangerous (Hint: Verses 4, 16, 19, etc.)?
6. What did the apostles warn the church about?  (Hint: Verses 17-19.)
7. What must the church do?  (Hint: 20-23.)
8. How are you defending the faith today?  How are you building yourself and others up?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 22, 2012)

1. In Verse 3, why is Jude urging the church to defend (or contend for) the faith? (Hint: Verse 4.) Because people who reject Jesus have "crept in" and have altered the faith. 

2. What does Jude first remind the church of?  What did Jesus do to those who did not remain faithful (or those who did not believe) (Hint: Verse 5.)? That God destroyed those who did not believe, even after he saved them out of Egypt.

3. What does Jude next remind the church of? (Hint: Verse 6 AND Verse 7.) That God has the judgement of eternal fire reserved for those who do not remain faithful such as the fallen angels and Sodom and Gomorrah.

4. Referring to Verse 10, how do these false teachers or apostates bring about their own destruction?  (Hint: Verses 8-11.) They defile their flesh, reject authority, and speak evil about dignitaries although they don't know what they are talking about. They are following the ways of those who have destroyed themselves.

5. In Verses 12-13, what metaphors does Jude use for these false teachers or apostates?  Why are these people so dangerous (Hint: Verses 4, 16, 19, etc.)? Clouds without water, trees without fruit, raging waves. They are dangerous because they crept in unnoticed, deny the Lord, they're sneaky (flattering), and they cause divisions amongst believers. They walk in the ways of destruction and  because of their charm and deception they're apt to bring believers down with them.

6. What did the apostles warn the church about?  (Hint: Verses 17-19.) The apostates / mockery who walk according to their ungodly flesh.

7. What must the church do?  (Hint: 20-23.) Pray in The Spirit, stay grounded in God's love and mercy, and be decerning about people - show mercy to them, but be cautious of those living in sin and flee from it. 

8. How are you defending the faith today? I try to stay grounded in God's love and check things against the Bible. I do my best to decern if things are biblical / of God or not.

 How are you building yourself and others up? I pray a lot for myself and others and keep myself in tune with God.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 28, 2012)

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 28, 2012

Bible Study on: 1 John 5 

Start posting/discussing at 4:30pm​​*

*Questions to consider: 
1. What are two byproducts of loving God?  (Hint #1: Verse 1. Hint #2: Verse 3).  Have you seen these byproducts in your walk?
2. What is a byproduct of loving God's children? (Hint: Verse 2.)  
3. Which commandments would we keep as a result of loving God?  Which we would keep as a result of loving His children?  (Refer to Exodus 20 for the 10 Commandments.)  As a result, why do you think Jesus said what He said in Matthew 22:37-40.
4. How can we defeat evil / overcome the world? (Hint: Verses 4-5.)
5. What three witnesses do we have that Jesus is God's Son?  (Hint: Verses 6-8.)  Explain.
6. Meditate on Verses 9-10.  Has there been a time when you've taken "human" testimony over God's Word?  What are these verses indirectly reminding us about God's Word?
7. What promise are we given in Verse 11-12?  What are the conditions?
8. What confidence are we given in Verses 14-15?  What are the conditions?
9. Meditate on Verse 18.  Are we to continue practicing in sin? 
10. What advice are we being given in Verse 21?  In this world, what things might take that place (in NLT) or become idols (in NKJV and NIV)?
*​
*Sundays at 4:30pm Central Time*​

kila82, cutiepiesensei, MrsIQ, kweenameena, naturalmermaid, ZebraPrintLover, proudofmynaps, smwrigh3, sidney, DaiseeDay, MarriageMaterial, LaFemmeNaturelle, GoddessMaker, luving me, PinkPebbles ... and others (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------

